# (RG) Fitz's Folly



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 28, 2017)

Story Thread
Discussion Thread

Here's where the characters go.

*Prominent NPCs* 

*Faction Leaders *(Port Nyanzaru)
*Klevin Van'Sheran* Lord's Alliance
*Screaming Wind* Emerald Enclave
*Alastar Bol* Order of the Gauntlet
*Soggy Wren* Harpers
*Pock-Marked Poe* Zentarim

*Guides
Qawasha* Chultan Druid & Guide-for-Hire
*Kupalue* (Weed) Vegepygmy companion

*Camp Vengeance *(Order of the Gauntlet)
*Commander Niles Breakbone* Commander
*Captain Ord Firebeard *Second (Dwarf)
*Captain Perne Salhana* Third (Alastar Bol's protege)
*Scoutmaster Wulf Rygor *Half-Elf Scout
*Tarri & Kasqa *Chultan couple (Cartographer & Warrior)
*Hup'lo* Aging Chultan Warrior

*Tabaxi Hunters*
*Grrol* (Rockmoss)
*Braapp* (Climbing Vine)

*Guest Stars*
*Artus Cimber* Infamous ringbearer
*Dragonbait* Sauriol companion

*Crew of the Little Star*
Captain *Thas Bravewing* Captain
*Falx *Master-at-Arms
*Ra-Nas *Navigator
*Nhar *Crew
*Veliod* Crew

*Thayans
Zagmira* - Highest Red Wizard
*Hyronomede Waylewe* - Red Wizard
*Orvex* - Scribe/Guide
*Ghorukk* - Thayan Orc bodyguard

*Yuan-Ti
Ras Nsi* - Ruler, Herald of Armegeddon 
*Fenthaza* - High-Priest of Dendar the Night Serpent
*Yahru* - Advisor
*Ussal* - Guard Captain (PC)
*Yassah* - Guard Sergeant


----------



## EarlyBird (Aug 28, 2017)

[sblock=Character Sheet]*Race:* Dwarf
*Class/Level:* Ranger 3, Horizon Walker
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Size:* Medium
*Type (Subtype):* Dwarf (mountain)
*Init:* +1
*Speed: *25ft
*Senses:* Passive Perception: 14
*Languages:* Common, Dwarf, Gaint, Orc
*Background:* Outlander (Guide)
*Faction:* Emerald Enclave
*Rank:* 1 - Springwarden
*Renown:* 0
*Inspiration:* none


*STATISTICS*
Str 17 (+3), Dex 12 (+1) , Con 15 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 14(+2), Cha 08 (-1)


*AC:* 15 (scalemail, dex)
*HP:* 28 (3d10 +6)
*Prof. Bonus:* +2
*Proficiencies:* Light and medium armor and shields, all simple and martial weapons
*Tools:* Mason's Tools, Djembe drum
*Feats:* none
*Saves:* STR +5, DEX +3
*Special Defenses:* advantage on saves vs poison, resistance to poison damage


*Combat:*
*MELEE:* Battleaxe +5 ATK, 1d8+3 slashing; versatile (1d10)
*MELEE:* Handaxe +5 ATK, 1d6+3 slashing; light, thrown (range 20/60)
*RANGE:* Handaxe +5 ATK, 1d6+3 slashing; light, thrown (range 20/60)
*RANGE:* Longbow +5 ATK, 1d8+1 peircing; ammunition (range 150/600), heavy, two-handed  


*Skills:*
+1 (dex) Acrobatics
+2 (wis) Animal Handling
+0 (int) Arcana
+5 (str) Athletics***
-1 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
+2 (wis) Insight
-1 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+2 (wis) Medicine
+2 (int) Nature***
+4 (wis) Perception***
-1 (cha) Performance
-1 (cha) Persuasion
+0 (int) Religion
+1 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+3 (dex) Stealth*** (disadvantage)
+4 (wis) Survival***
*** proficient


*Racial Features:*
*Ability Scores:* +2 CON and +2 STR
*Size:* Medium
*Speed:* 25 feet, speed not reduced by armor
*Darkvision:* 60 feet
*Dwarven Resilience: *advantage on saves vs poison, and resistance to poison damage
*Dwarven Combat Training:* proficiency with battleaxe, handaxe, light hammer, and warhammer
*Tool Proficiency: *(chose one) smith's tool, brewer's tools, mason's tools
*Stonecunning*: +4 to History checks related to the origin of stonework (double proficiency bonus)
*Languages:* Dwarven and Common

*Background Features:*
- *Skill Proficiencies:* Athletics and Survival
- *Tool Proficiencies:* One tyoe of musicial instrument
- *Language:* One of player's choice
- *Feature:* *Wanderer* - You have an excellent memory for maps and geography, and you can always recall the general layout of terrain, settlements, and other features around you. in addition, you can find food and fresh water for yourself and up to five other people each day, provided that the land offers berries, small game, water, and so forth.


*Ranger:*
- *Favored Enemy: Giants* - Have significant experience studying, tracking, hunting, and even talking to a certain type of enemy. Choose a type of favored enemy: aberrations, beasts, celestials, constructs, dragons, elementals, fey, fiends, giants, monstrosities, oozes, plants, or undead. Alternatively, you can select two races of humanoid (such as gnolls and ores) as favored enemies. You have advantage on Wisdom (Survival) checks to track your favored enemies, as well as on intelligence checks to recall information about them. When you gain this feature, you also learn one language of your choice that is spoken by your favored enemies, if they speak one at all, You choose one additional favored enemy, as well as an associated language, at 6th and 14th level. As you gain levels, your choices should reflect the types of monsters you have encountered on your adventures.
- *Natural Explorer: Mountains* - You are particularly familiar with one type of natural environment and are adept at traveling and surviving in such regions. Choose one type of favored terrain: arctic, coast, desert, forest, grassland, mountain, swamp, or the Underdark. When you make an Intelligence or
Wisdom check related to your favored terrain, your proficiency bonus is doubled if you are using a skill that you're proficient in.
While traveling for an hour or more in your favored terrain, you gain the following benefits:
• Difficult terrain doesn't slow your group's travel.
• Your group can't become lost except by magical means.
• Even when you are engaged in another activity while traveling (such as foraging, navigating, or (racking), you remain alert to danger.
• if you are traveling alone, you can move stealthily at a normal pace. When you forage, you find twice as much food as you normally would.
• While tracking other creatures, you also learn (heir exact number, their sizes, and how long ago they passed through the area. 
You choose additional favored terrain types at 6th and 10th level.
- *Fighting Style: Archery* - You gain a +2 bonus to attack rolls you make with ranged weapons.
- *Primeval Awareness:* Can use your action and expend one ranger spell slot to focus your awareness on the region around you. For 1 minute per level of the spell slot you expend, you can sense whether the following types of creatures are present within 1 mile of you (or within up to 6 miles if you are in your favored terrain): aberrations, celestials, dragons, elementals, fey, fiends, and undead. This feature doesn't reveal the creatures' location or number.
- *Horizon Walker:*
-- *Spells:* protection from good and evil
-- *Detect Portal:* Gain the ability to magically sense the presence of a planar portal. As an action, you detect the distance and direction to the closest planar portal within 1 mile of you. Once you use this feature, you can’t use it again until you finish a short or long rest.
-- *Planar Warrior: *Learn to draw on the energy of the multiverse to augment your attacks. As a bonus action, choose one creature you can see within 30 feet of you. The next time you hit that creature on this turn with a weapon attack, all damage dealt by the attack becomes force damage, and the creature
takes an extra 1d8 force damage from the attack. When you reach 11th level in this class, the extra damage increases to 2d8.
- *Spellcasting:* (Wisdom)
-- *Spells Known:* jump, goodberry, protection from good and evil, longstrider
-- *ATK Bonus:* +4
-- *Spell DC:* 12


*Combat Gear: *
 -scale armor
 -battleaxe
 -hand axes(2)
 -longbow
 -quiver w/19 arrows
*Other Gear:*
 -dungeoneer's pack
  -backpack
   -crowbar
   -hammer
   -pitons (10)
   -torches(10)
   -rations(10)
   -waterskin
   -rope 50'(hempen)
   -hunting trap
   -raincatcher
   -rain coat
 -traveler's clothes w/leaf clasp insignia holding cloak
 -belt pouch
 -antitoxin
 -loose coins
 -petrified ogre ear
 -trinket: iron holy symbol devoted to some unknown god


*Treasure:*
*GP: *23 *SP:* 00 *CP:* 01


*Carrying Capacity:* 255 lbs
*Push/Drag/Lift:* 510 lbs
*Climb:* 12' *Swim:* 12'
*Long Jump:* 17' & 8.5'
*High Jump:* 6' & 3'
*Hold Breath:* 3 minutes


*Description:*
*-Height:* 5'1"
*-Weight:* 162lbs
*-Age:* 74
*-Sex:* Male
*-Hair:* brown (worn long and braid down the back), bushy style beard - all over the place
*-Eyes:* Hazel almost amber
*-Scars:* A few minor scars here and there, missing chunk out of left ear

*Personal Characteristics:*
*-Personality Trait:* The best way to get me to do something is to tell me I can't do it.
*-Personality Trait:* When I set my mind to something, I follow through no matter what gets in my way.
*-Ideal:* I help the people who help me - that's what keeps us all alive.
*-Bond:* Someone died because of a mistake I made. That will never happen again.
*-Flaw:* Violence is my answer to almost any challenge.

*Background: *
"Are you sure about this.. this choice of yours?" a tall elf asked the council in dismay. His long moss colored robes swirled as he paced before a trio of elders.

 "We are," the only female in the group answered confidently. The three elder elves stood upon a dais made from a large tree stump, a short set of stairs carved into it to allow access to the top.

"He has served the Enclave well in the past. With only the one incident to mar his record," the youngest elder said looking curious. "Were you not there that day? You saw him in action, saw his abilities first hand."

"Yes I saw his recklessness, his bloodlust. If not for me he would have lost more than a piece of his ear. He would..."

"Enough," the oldest and thus leader of this council said harshly. "Those events are past, and thus learned from. We have not made our decision lightly. Dellrak Bruttinhiem will be the Emerald Enclave's representative on this very important mission."

"He is stubborn, wild, and.. and..." the protractor started to say.

 "He is a free spirit, beholden only to nature's demands," the oldest elder interjected.

"He is untested, weak, and will be out of his element, not to mention..."

 "His abilities will grow, abilities needed for just this type of assignment." the younger male interrupted.

"He is a* DWARF*!" 

"No!" the female elder cut in sharply, "He is a survivor. And a survivor is what we need."
[/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure]
Starting gold: 10gp
first mission +10gp 
second part +15gp
bought a bunny -10gp (-10gp upon delivery)
+2 gp & crossbow, 18 quarrels from foolish thugs *dropped*
-4 gp bought raincoat and rain catcher
gained antitoxin[/sblock]
[sblock=Party Gear]
*Treasure:*
GP: 0 SP: 9 CP: 0
*
Misc:*
Spent 10 gp on ship passage

*Gear:*
Canoe (donated)
cartographer's tools
cook's utensils
expoler's pack
-backpack, bedroll, messkit, tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days rations, waterskin, 50' rope
dungeoneer's pack
-backpack, crowbar, hammer, 10 pitons, 10 torches, tinderbox, 10 days rations, waterskin, 50' rope
bedrolls x2 (to be used as slings for moving the dead or other non-sleeping purposes)
healer's kit
10' poles x2
tents x2 (2 person)

*Notes:*
Starting Gold: 60gp (Spent 49gp, 1 sp on gear)

3 healing potions
from Undril given to Miss Imogen


Volo's Guide to Monsters


Hidden Stash
- serpents venom (Harb)
- antitoxins(3) (Miss Imogen, Harb, Dellrak)
- potion of healing (Rodrigo)


[sblock=Venom and toxin]
Serpent Venom (Injury): A creature subjected to this poison must succeed on a DC 11 Constitution saving throw, taking 10 (3d6) poison damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one. Injury poison can be applied to weapons, ammunition, trap components, and other objects that deal piercing or slashing damage and remains potent until delivered through a wound or washed off. A creature that takes piercing or slashing damage from an object coated with the poison is exposed to its effects.


Antitoxin: A creature that drinks this vial of liquid gains advantage on saving throws against poison for 1 hour. It confers no benefit to undead or constructs.[/sblock]


Found Gear and canoe
- canoe with one paddle (Order of the Guantlet)
- healing potion
- mess kit
- crossbow, 12 quarrels
- hammer
- hatchet
- large waterskin

[/sblock]
 [sblock=Places of Interest]
Ziggurats in the old city[/sblock]


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 28, 2017)

Rodrigo Di Castalone
Fighter - battlemaster (level 5)
Background:  Criminal (spy)



Spoiler: character concept



The rule-wise concept, pretty simple: Human Dex-based melee fighter (will be battlemaster) using a rapier and buckler. Background is criminal (the spy variety). This character can therefore fight and use stealth pretty well.

Story:

My character, Rodrigo di Castalone, is the son of a swordmaster, and like his father he learned the art of dueling and swordsmanship. He's not quite a commoner, but not quite a noble either.

Anyway, Tashalar is in negotiations to join the Lord's alliance, and this has been dragging on for some time. A young noble is to be sent to Waterdeep as a part of this process and to learn more about "how things are done in the north". Rodrigo is to be sent with him as a companion, a guard, and a spy. Rodrigo was rigorously trained for this... but is no match for the sophistication and skills of the Waterdeep counterintelligence. They decided that instead of getting rid of him, they would _turn_ him instead. Rodrigo, over the next two years, becomes a strong believer in the cause of the Lords' Alliance and, while remaining loyal to his homeland, genuinely believes that Tashalar should join.

However this shift of beliefs soured the relationship with his patron, and by the time the delegation is to return to Tashalar, Rodrigo is effectively unemployed. The Lord's Alliance, having a lead pointing south but unwilling to extend too much resources, sends Rodrigo to investigate...





Spoiler: Early history



Tashalar is relatively at peace, but has a warrior tradition in the form of mercenary companies that fight abroad.  They are known for their skill at swordsmanship, crossbows and resourcefulness.  When Rodrigo was 5 years old, his father left to go on campaign, and did not return for 7 years.  During that time, Rodrigo lived with his uncle, where he started learning his trade - armorer.  However, upon his father's return, Rodrigo devoted himself to mastering the art of the blade and sought to emulate his father.

His father's company traveled far and wide, and a number of those years were spent campaigning in Chult.  Rodrigo has heard many tales about Chult, and part of him is very curious to see it for himself.  Given the nature of his father's experience, and the vagaries of story-telling, Rodrigo is quite knowledgeable about certain aspect of Chult's geography and culture, and very ignorant of others.





Spoiler: minisheet



Rodrigo Di Castalone, Human Fighter (battlemaster, criminal(spy)), level 4
HP: 44/44, Hit dice: 5/5
AC: 18
Passive Perception 15
Rapier: +7 to hit, 1d8+6 dmg, 2 attacks
Main Gauche (if used main-handed and not to parry) +7 to hit, 1d4+4 or +6 dmg
Crossbow: +7 to hit, 1d8+4 dmg, range 80/320
Darts: +7 to hit, 1d4+4 dmg, range 20/60
Saves: Str: +4, Dex: +4, Con: +5, Int: +1, Wis: +2, Cha: 0
Superiority dice: 4/4, Action surge: free, Second wind: free
Maneuvres: Riposte, Parry, Trip (DC 14)
Potions of healing remaining: 1





Spoiler: Character sheet



Fighter - battlemaster
Background:  Criminal (spy)
Level: 4
XP:
Race: Human (Standard)
Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Abilities:
*Str*: 12 (+1),  *Dex*: 18 (+4), *Con*: 14 (+2)
*Int*: 12 (+1), *Wis*: 14 (+2), *Cha*:11 (0)
(Base roll generated with Redrick Roller (wich generates random 27 point stat sets))

AC: 18  (studded leather, dex, main-gauche (+2AC, a "shield"))
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30
HP: 36 (10+2X4+6X3)
Hit Dice: 4d10
Proficiency Bonus: 2
Passive Perception: 14

OFFENCE:  (2 attacks)
Rapier:  +7 to hit, 1d8+6 dmg
Main Gauche (if used main-handed and not to parry)  +7 to hit, 1d4+4 or +6 dmg
Crossbow:  +7 to hit, 1d8+4 dmg, range 80/320
Darts:   +7 to hit, 1d4+4 dmg, range 20/60

SAVES (* = proficiency)
*Strength: +4
Dexterity: +4
*Constitution: +5
Intelligence: +1
Wisdom: +2
Charisma: 0

SKILLS (*=proficiency)
Acrobatics: +4
Animal Handling: +2
Arcana: +1
Athletics: +1
*Deception: +3
History: +1
*Insight: +5
Intimidation: 0
Investigation: +1
Medicine: +2
Nature: +1
*Perception: +5
Performance: 0
Persuasion: 0
Religion: +1
Sleight of Hand: +4
*Stealth: +7
Survival: +2

PROFICIENCIES AND LANGUAGES
Tools: Thieve's tools, dice, armorer's tools (or smith's?  there doesn't seem to be a distinction in the PHB...?)
Language: Common, ???
Weapons: simple, martial
Armor: all, shields

FIGHTER ABILITIES:

Fighting style: Duelist (+2 to damage if single weapon is used)
Second Wind: bonus action to regain 1d10+level hp, 1/short rest.
Action Surge, 1/short rest
Superiority Dice:  4/4
Maneuvres:   Riposte, Parry, Trip (DC 14)
2 attacks

FEATS: None, level 4 ASI = dex





Spoiler: Equipment



Healing potion:  1
Rapier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, credits Arms & Armor
Main Gauche (see http://arms-n-armor.com/dagg048.html )
_Rodrigo uses weapons that are a bit sturdier than some of the duel-optimized narrow blades, but that are much better vs armored foes or large creatures._
Studded leather (a jack of plates, see Jack of plate - Wikipedia )
Light crossbow, 40 bolts
_This is a particularly fine weapon, as Tashalar are well known for their crossbows_
Darts, 12 - a local chultian product, with blue-black fletching
explorer's pack
armorsmith's tools
Common clothes, wide brimmed hat
Crowbar
Hatchet
Knife
2 sacks
3 torches
piece of chalk

MONEY: 15 GP (+25 GP for fee, - X for a bit of extra equipment, +2 gp for thug money, - 20.11 for tools and darts, -2 tent)





Spoiler: Appearance



Rodrigo is in his mid 20s but appears older - his hands seem bony, he is hollow-cheeked and his dark brown hair has receded into a widow's peak.  His dark eyes are keen and darting beneath bushy brows.  He has a full beard kept short, with mustache en point.  His ears are somewhat large and his nose is sharp.

He is of average height (5'9") and of slight built, narrow shouldered and hip.  Despite being quite lanky, he has wiry strength and is stronger than he appears.   He is fit and moves with an easy confidence, but with a somewhat formal, straight back bearing - never stooping.

He wears the livery of his fencing school still, a mixture of black and red







_(but see equipment for weapons details)_


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 29, 2017)

*Miss Imogen* (Zhentarim).





*Samurai* (XGTE) 6/*White Dragon Sorcerer* 1
Level 7: AC 17, Init +4, HP 52
Longbow: 1d20+9 for 1d8+4 piercing (range 600; -5/+10)



Spoiler: level 7



*LN Human Samurai (Fighter) 6/White Dragon Sorcerer 1

Abilities*:
STR 10 (0) (save: +2)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 12 (+1) (save: +3)
INT 10 (0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 17
Init +4
Hit Points: 52 (6d10+1d6) [+7 (con), +1 (dragon)]

*Proficiency bonus*: +3
*Proficiencies*: all armor, shields, simple and martial weapons
*Skills*: Acrobatics, Animal handling, Stealth, Persuasion, Performance, Insight
*Tools*: Cooking tools, Lute
Languages: Common, Elf, Draconic

*Attacks* (2):
Longbow/crossbow: 1d20+9 to hit; damage = 1d8+4 piercing. (range 600/320, no disadv.)
-- or sharpshooter: 1d20+4 to hit, damage = 1d8+14 piercing.
Shortsword: 1d20+7 to hit; damage = 1d6+4 piercing.
Whip: 1d20+7 to hit (reach); damage = 1d4+4 slashing.

*Background*: Miss Enna’s Finishing School for Girls (custom)

skills: Performance, Persuasion
tools: Cooking tools, Musical instrument
feature: Etiquette (custom: whatever the situation, among any humanoids, if there is a right thing to do in terms of behavior and social niceties, you know it and do it naturally, with the slight implication of condescension for those who do not.)
equipment (as Nobility)
*Fighter abilities*:

Fighting style: Archery (+2 to hit with ranged weapons)
Second Wind: bonus action to regain 1d10+level hp, 1/rest.
Action Surge: take additional action (and bonus action), 1/long rest
Extra Attack: attack 2x with Attack action
*Archetype: Samurai*:
* Fighting Spirit: bonus action gives 5 temp hp and advantage until the end of the current turn. 3 uses/long rest.

*Sorcerer abilities*:
* Spellcasting (save DC 12, attack mod +5):

Cantrips (4): Frostbite, Mold Earth*, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand*
Level 1 spells (2; 2 spell slots/long rest): Shield*, Expeditious Retreat*
(* themed for ice/cold)

Proficiency bonus doubled when interacting with dragons
Draconic resilience:
+1 hp/level in Sorc
AC 13+DEX when not wearing armour (*rime of frost)

*Feat abilities*:

HUMAN: Sharpshooter (no range mods; ignore most cover; may take -5 for +10 damage)
LEVEL 4: ASI Dexterity
LEVEL 6: Lucky: 3 luck points/long rest, for d20 reroll.

*Race abilities*:
* Variant human (ability bonus, skill, feat, all included above)

*Skills*:
*+7 (dex) Acrobatics
+5 (wis) Animal Handling*
+0 (int) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
*+5 (wis) Insight*
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+2 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
+2 (wis) Perception
*+5 (cha) Performance
+5 (cha) Persuasion*
+0 (int) Religion
+4 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+7 (dex) Stealth*
+2 (wis) Survival

*Characteristics*:
_Personality_: Miss Imogen has never understood remorse. She regrets nothing she has done, even when it might seem cruel or evil to an outsider. She operates by a strict code of honour that she does not explain.
_Ideal_: Beauty and perfection interlock. Though she is not a mathematician, she understands how a perfect curve (of an arrow in flight, or the small of a woman’s back) can offer an understanding of the transcendent.
_Bond_: Miss Imogen’s deepest connection is to the Zhentarim, of course, and to her Uncle, who is also her handler in the network.
_Flaw_: Miss Imogen often blends comfortably in groups, but to those who know her there is a sense that none of it is sincere, that everything is a pose. They are not wrong.

*Equipment*:
Leather armour, longbow, 20 arrows
Shortsword, whip
Light crossbow with 20 bolts
Explorer’s pack
Fine clothes
2 x Travellers' clothes
Signet ring
Scroll of pedigree (certificate of completion, with honours, signed by Miss Enna)
Child's doll given to her by a Chultan girl (IC620)
Purse, with 19gp


IC 1223  magic hat that allows the wearer to breathe underwater; gemstone with an imprisoned water elemental, who must obey whoever sets it free.
IC 1072 an Alchemy Jug and four beans from a wondrous item called a Bag of Beans (dropped at IC 2226, picked up 2243)


Spoiler: alternate image











Spoiler: backstory



It used to be said that one of Miss Enna’s girls could make the ideal governess, consort, or queen. And for the first two hundred years of the old elf’s school, that was true; it was by then generally acknowledged that this was an understatement. One of Miss Enna’s girls could do anything, and the finest families would desperately vie to send their daughters there. Imogen took Miss Enna’s lessons (one of only three humans in her year), paid for by a rich and connected family friend, whom she calls her Uncle. It was speculated that since he was a bachelor he had hopes for her himself; which he did, after a fashion.

Imogen did not accept any of the offers of engagement she received on completion of her training. There had been several, since she had captained the archery team and had done so without magic, as was the habit of many of the school's top girls. Instead, she went to work for the Black Network, exactly as her Uncle intended. In the few months she has been connected, she has served as an escort, a sniper, and a chef; each of those assignments resulted in a death (two by arrow; one by 16 lashes, discovered before the soup course was served), none of which could formally be attributed to Miss Imogen, whose reputation remains impeccable.

Miss Imogen has been sent on the current mission because her Uncle trusts her, more than the more experienced operatives he handles. He answers to Pock-Marked Poe himself, who asked for a recommendation. And because he knows there will be more deaths to come.[/sblock]***[sblock="notes, etc."]Note on custom background:there is a custom feature; if in doubt, apply as  “position of privilege” from the Noble background.





Spoiler: level 1



*LN Human Fighter 1

Abilities*:
STR 10 (0) (save: +2)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 12 (+1) (save: +3)
INT 10 (0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 14
Init +3
Hit Points: 11 (1d10)

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: all armor, shields, simple and martial weapons
*Skills*: Acrobatics, Animal handling, Stealth, Persuasion, Performance
*Tools*: Cooking tools, Lute
Languages: Common, Elf

*Attacks*:
Longbow/crossbow: 1d20+7 to hit; damage = 1d8+3 piercing. (range 600/320, no disadv.)
-- or sharpshooter: 1d20+2 to hit, damage = 1d8+13 piercing.
Shortsword: 1d20+5 to hit; damage = 1d6+3 piercing.
Whip: 1d20+5 to hit (reach); damage = 1d4+3 slashing.

*Background*: Miss Enna’s Finishing School for Girls (custom)

skills: Performance, Persuasion
tools: Cooking tools, Musical instrument
feature: Etiquette (custom: whatever the situation, among any humanoids, if there is a right thing to do in terms of behavior and social niceties, you know it and do it naturally, with the slight implication of condescension for those who do not.)
equipment (as Nobility)

*Fighter abilities*:

Fighting style: Archery (+2 to hit with ranged weapons)
Second Wind: bonus action to regain 1d10+level hp, 1/rest.

*Feat abilities*:
* Sharpshooter (no range mods; ignore most cover; may take -5 for +10 damage)

*Race abilities*:
* Variant human (ability bonus, skill, feat, all included above)

*Skills*:
*+5 (dex) Acrobatics*
+2 (wis) Animal Handling
+0 (int) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
*+4 (wis) Insight*
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+2 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
+2 (wis) Perception
*+4 (cha) Performance
+4 (cha) Persuasion*
+0 (int) Religion
+3 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+5 (dex) Stealth*
+2 (wis) Survival

*Characteristics*:
_Personality_: Miss Imogen has never understood remorse. She regrets nothing she has done, even when it might seem cruel or evil to an outsider. She operates by a strict code of honour that she does not explain.
_Ideal_: Beauty and perfection interlock. Though she is not a mathematician, she understands how a perfect curve (of an arrow in flight, or the small of a woman’s back) can offer an understanding of the transcendent.
_Bond_: Miss Imogen’s deepest connection is to the Zhentarim, of course, and to her Uncle, who is also her handler in the network.
_Flaw_: Miss Imogen often blends comfortably in groups, but to those who know her there is a sense that none of it is sincere, that everything is a pose. They are not wrong.

*Equipment*:
Leather armour, longbow, 20 arrows
Shortsword, whip
Light crossbow with 20 bolts
Explorer’s pack
Fine clothes
Signet ring
Scroll of pedigree (certificate of completion, with honours, signed by Miss Enna)
Purse, with 23gp





Spoiler: level 2



*LN Human Fighter 2

Abilities*:
STR 10 (0) (save: +2)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 12 (+1) (save: +3)
INT 10 (0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 14
Init +3
Hit Points: 18 (2d10)

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: all armor, shields, simple and martial weapons
*Skills*: Acrobatics, Animal handling, Stealth, Persuasion, Performance
*Tools*: Cooking tools, Lute
Languages: Common, Elf

*Attacks*:
Longbow/crossbow: 1d20+7 to hit; damage = 1d8+3 piercing. (range 600/320, no disadv.)
-- or sharpshooter: 1d20+2 to hit, damage = 1d8+13 piercing.
Shortsword: 1d20+5 to hit; damage = 1d6+3 piercing.
Whip: 1d20+5 to hit (reach); damage = 1d4+3 slashing.

*Background*: Miss Enna’s Finishing School for Girls (custom)

skills: Performance, Persuasion
tools: Cooking tools, Musical instrument
feature: Etiquette (custom: whatever the situation, among any humanoids, if there is a right thing to do in terms of behavior and social niceties, you know it and do it naturally, with the slight implication of condescension for those who do not.)
equipment (as Nobility)

*Fighter abilities*:

Fighting style: Archery (+2 to hit with ranged weapons)
Second Wind: bonus action to regain 1d10+level hp, 1/rest.
Action Surge: take additional action (and bonus action), 1/ long rest

*Feat abilities*:
* Sharpshooter (no range mods; ignore most cover; may take -5 for +10 damage)

*Race abilities*:
* Variant human (ability bonus, skill, feat, all included above)

*Skills*:
*+5 (dex) Acrobatics*
+2 (wis) Animal Handling
+0 (int) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
*+4 (wis) Insight*
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+2 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
+2 (wis) Perception
*+4 (cha) Performance
+4 (cha) Persuasion*
+0 (int) Religion
+3 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+5 (dex) Stealth*
+2 (wis) Survival

*Characteristics*:
_Personality_: Miss Imogen has never understood remorse. She regrets nothing she has done, even when it might seem cruel or evil to an outsider. She operates by a strict code of honour that she does not explain.
_Ideal_: Beauty and perfection interlock. Though she is not a mathematician, she understands how a perfect curve (of an arrow in flight, or the small of a woman’s back) can offer an understanding of the transcendent.
_Bond_: Miss Imogen’s deepest connection is to the Zhentarim, of course, and to her Uncle, who is also her handler in the network.
_Flaw_: Miss Imogen often blends comfortably in groups, but to those who know her there is a sense that none of it is sincere, that everything is a pose. They are not wrong.

*Equipment*:
Leather armour, longbow, 20 arrows
Shortsword, whip
Light crossbow with 20 bolts
Explorer’s pack
Fine clothes
Signet ring
Scroll of pedigree (certificate of completion, with honours, signed by Miss Enna)
Purse, with 23gp





Spoiler: level 3



*LN Human Samurai (Fighter) 3

Abilities*:
STR 10 (0) (save: +2)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 12 (+1) (save: +3)
INT 10 (0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 14
Init +3
Hit Points: 27 (3d10)

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: all armor, shields, simple and martial weapons
*Skills*: Acrobatics, Animal handling, Stealth, Persuasion, Performance, Insight
*Tools*: Cooking tools, Lute
Languages: Common, Elf

*Attacks*:
Longbow/crossbow: 1d20+7 to hit; damage = 1d8+3 piercing. (range 600/320, no disadv.)
-- or sharpshooter: 1d20+2 to hit, damage = 1d8+13 piercing.
Shortsword: 1d20+5 to hit; damage = 1d6+3 piercing.
Whip: 1d20+5 to hit (reach); damage = 1d4+3 slashing.

*Background*: Miss Enna’s Finishing School for Girls (custom)

skills: Performance, Persuasion
tools: Cooking tools, Musical instrument
feature: Etiquette (custom: whatever the situation, among any humanoids, if there is a right thing to do in terms of behavior and social niceties, you know it and do it naturally, with the slight implication of condescension for those who do not.)
equipment (as Nobility)

*Fighter abilities*:

Fighting style: Archery (+2 to hit with ranged weapons)
Second Wind: bonus action to regain 1d10+level hp, 1/rest.
Action Surge: take additional action (and bonus action), 1/ long rest

*Archetype: Samurai*:
* Fighting Spirit: bonus action gives 5 temp hp and advantage until the ned of the current turn. 3 uses/long rest.

*Feat abilities*:
* Sharpshooter (no range mods; ignore most cover; may take -5 for +10 damage)

*Race abilities*:
* Variant human (ability bonus, skill, feat, all included above)

*Skills*:
*+5 (dex) Acrobatics
+4 (wis) Animal Handling*
+0 (int) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
*+4 (wis) Insight*
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+2 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
+2 (wis) Perception
*+4 (cha) Performance
+4 (cha) Persuasion*
+0 (int) Religion
+3 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+5 (dex) Stealth*
+2 (wis) Survival

*Characteristics*:
_Personality_: Miss Imogen has never understood remorse. She regrets nothing she has done, even when it might seem cruel or evil to an outsider. She operates by a strict code of honour that she does not explain.
_Ideal_: Beauty and perfection interlock. Though she is not a mathematician, she understands how a perfect curve (of an arrow in flight, or the small of a woman’s back) can offer an understanding of the transcendent.
_Bond_: Miss Imogen’s deepest connection is to the Zhentarim, of course, and to her Uncle, who is also her handler in the network.
_Flaw_: Miss Imogen often blends comfortably in groups, but to those who know her there is a sense that none of it is sincere, that everything is a pose. They are not wrong.

*Equipment*:
Leather armour, longbow, 20 arrows
Shortsword, whip
Light crossbow with 20 bolts
Explorer’s pack
Fine clothes
2 x Travellers' clothes
Signet ring
Scroll of pedigree (certificate of completion, with honours, signed by Miss Enna)
Child's doll given to her by a Chultan girl
Purse, with 19gp

IC 1223  magic hat that allows the wearer to breathe underwater; gemstone with an imprisoned water elemental, who must obey whoever sets it free.
IC 1072 an Alchemy Jug and four beans from a wondrous item called a Bag of Beans
IC 704 2 x antitoxin (1 used in 1545)
IC 631 3 healing potions, letters for Capt breakbone from Undril Silvertusk (all used 1295, 1399, 1545; letters delivered)
IC 620 Chultan girl's doll.





Spoiler: level 4



*LN Human Samurai (Fighter) 3/White Dragon Sorcerer 1

Abilities*:
STR 10 (0) (save: +2)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 12 (+1) (save: +3)
INT 10 (0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 16
Init +3
Hit Points: 31 (3d10+1d6) [+4 (con), +1 (dragon)]

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: all armor, shields, simple and martial weapons
*Skills*: Acrobatics, Animal handling, Stealth, Persuasion, Performance, Insight
*Tools*: Cooking tools, Lute
Languages: Common, Elf, Draconic

*Attacks*:
Longbow/crossbow: 1d20+7 to hit; damage = 1d8+3 piercing. (range 600/320, no disadv.)
-- or sharpshooter: 1d20+2 to hit, damage = 1d8+13 piercing.
Shortsword: 1d20+5 to hit; damage = 1d6+3 piercing.
Whip: 1d20+5 to hit (reach); damage = 1d4+3 slashing.

*Background*: Miss Enna’s Finishing School for Girls (custom)

skills: Performance, Persuasion
tools: Cooking tools, Musical instrument
feature: Etiquette (custom: whatever the situation, among any humanoids, if there is a right thing to do in terms of behavior and social niceties, you know it and do it naturally, with the slight implication of condescension for those who do not.)
equipment (as Nobility)

*Fighter abilities*:

Fighting style: Archery (+2 to hit with ranged weapons)
Second Wind: bonus action to regain 1d10+level hp, 1/rest.
Action Surge: take additional action (and bonus action), 1/long rest

*Archetype: Samurai*:
* Fighting Spirit: bonus action gives 5 temp hp and advantage until the ned of the current turn. 3 uses/long rest.

*Sorcerer abilities*:
* Spellcasting (save DC 12, attack mod +4):

Cantrips (4): Frostbite, Mold Earth*, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand*
Level 1 spells (2; 2 spell slots/long rest): Shield*, Expeditious Retreat*
(* themed for ice/cold)

Proficiency bonus doubled when interacting with dragons
Draconic resilience:


+1 hp/level in Sorc
AC 13+DEX when not wearing armour (*rime of frost)

*Feat abilities*:
* Sharpshooter (no range mods; ignore most cover; may take -5 for +10 damage)

*Race abilities*:
* Variant human (ability bonus, skill, feat, all included above)

*Skills*:
*+5 (dex) Acrobatics
+4 (wis) Animal Handling*
+0 (int) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
*+4 (wis) Insight*
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+2 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
+2 (wis) Perception
*+4 (cha) Performance
+4 (cha) Persuasion*
+0 (int) Religion
+3 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+5 (dex) Stealth*
+2 (wis) Survival

*Characteristics*:
_Personality_: Miss Imogen has never understood remorse. She regrets nothing she has done, even when it might seem cruel or evil to an outsider. She operates by a strict code of honour that she does not explain.
_Ideal_: Beauty and perfection interlock. Though she is not a mathematician, she understands how a perfect curve (of an arrow in flight, or the small of a woman’s back) can offer an understanding of the transcendent.
_Bond_: Miss Imogen’s deepest connection is to the Zhentarim, of course, and to her Uncle, who is also her handler in the network.
_Flaw_: Miss Imogen often blends comfortably in groups, but to those who know her there is a sense that none of it is sincere, that everything is a pose. They are not wrong.

*Equipment*:
Leather armour, longbow, 20 arrows
Shortsword, whip
Light crossbow with 20 bolts
Explorer’s pack
Fine clothes
2 x Travellers' clothes
Signet ring
Scroll of pedigree (certificate of completion, with honours, signed by Miss Enna)
Child's doll given to her by a Chultan girl
Purse, with 19gp





Spoiler: level 5



*LN Human Samurai (Fighter) 4/White Dragon Sorcerer 1

Abilities*:
STR 10 (0) (save: +2)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 12 (+1) (save: +3)
INT 10 (0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 17
Init +4
Hit Points: 38 (4d10+1d6) [+5 (con), +1 (dragon)]

*Proficiency bonus*: +3
*Proficiencies*: all armor, shields, simple and martial weapons
*Skills*: Acrobatics, Animal handling, Stealth, Persuasion, Performance, Insight
*Tools*: Cooking tools, Lute
Languages: Common, Elf, Draconic

*Attacks*:
Longbow/crossbow: 1d20+9 to hit; damage = 1d8+4 piercing. (range 600/320, no disadv.)
-- or sharpshooter: 1d20+4 to hit, damage = 1d8+14 piercing.
Shortsword: 1d20+7 to hit; damage = 1d6+4 piercing.
Whip: 1d20+7 to hit (reach); damage = 1d4+4 slashing.

*Background*: Miss Enna’s Finishing School for Girls (custom)

skills: Performance, Persuasion
tools: Cooking tools, Musical instrument
feature: Etiquette (custom: whatever the situation, among any humanoids, if there is a right thing to do in terms of behavior and social niceties, you know it and do it naturally, with the slight implication of condescension for those who do not.)
equipment (as Nobility)

*Fighter abilities*:

Fighting style: Archery (+2 to hit with ranged weapons)
Second Wind: bonus action to regain 1d10+level hp, 1/rest.
Action Surge: take additional action (and bonus action), 1/long rest

*Archetype: Samurai*:
* Fighting Spirit: bonus action gives 5 temp hp and advantage until the ned of the current turn. 3 uses/long rest.

*Sorcerer abilities*:
* Spellcasting (save DC 12, attack mod +5):

Cantrips (4): Frostbite, Mold Earth*, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand*
Level 1 spells (2; 2 spell slots/long rest): Shield*, Expeditious Retreat*
(* themed for ice/cold)

Proficiency bonus doubled when interacting with dragons
Draconic resilience:
+1 hp/level in Sorc
AC 13+DEX when not wearing armour (*rime of frost)

*Feat abilities*:

HUMAN: Sharpshooter (no range mods; ignore most cover; may take -5 for +10 damage)
LEVEL 4: ASI Dexterity

*Race abilities*:
* Variant human (ability bonus, skill, feat, all included above)

*Skills*:
*+7 (dex) Acrobatics
+5 (wis) Animal Handling*
+0 (int) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
*+5 (wis) Insight*
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+2 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
+2 (wis) Perception
*+5 (cha) Performance
+5 (cha) Persuasion*
+0 (int) Religion
+4 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+7 (dex) Stealth*
+2 (wis) Survival

*Characteristics*:
_Personality_: Miss Imogen has never understood remorse. She regrets nothing she has done, even when it might seem cruel or evil to an outsider. She operates by a strict code of honour that she does not explain.
_Ideal_: Beauty and perfection interlock. Though she is not a mathematician, she understands how a perfect curve (of an arrow in flight, or the small of a woman’s back) can offer an understanding of the transcendent.
_Bond_: Miss Imogen’s deepest connection is to the Zhentarim, of course, and to her Uncle, who is also her handler in the network.
_Flaw_: Miss Imogen often blends comfortably in groups, but to those who know her there is a sense that none of it is sincere, that everything is a pose. They are not wrong.

*Equipment*:
Leather armour, longbow, 20 arrows
Shortsword, whip
Light crossbow with 20 bolts
Explorer’s pack
Fine clothes
2 x Travellers' clothes
Signet ring
Scroll of pedigree (certificate of completion, with honours, signed by Miss Enna)
Child's doll given to her by a Chultan girl (IC620)
Purse, with 19gp





Spoiler: level 6



*LN Human Samurai (Fighter) 5/White Dragon Sorcerer 1

Abilities*:
STR 10 (0) (save: +2)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 12 (+1) (save: +3)
INT 10 (0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 17
Init +4
Hit Points: 45 (5d10+1d6) [+6 (con), +1 (dragon)]

*Proficiency bonus*: +3
*Proficiencies*: all armor, shields, simple and martial weapons
*Skills*: Acrobatics, Animal handling, Stealth, Persuasion, Performance, Insight
*Tools*: Cooking tools, Lute
Languages: Common, Elf, Draconic

*Attacks* (2):
Longbow/crossbow: 1d20+9 to hit; damage = 1d8+4 piercing. (range 600/320, no disadv.)
-- or sharpshooter: 1d20+4 to hit, damage = 1d8+14 piercing.
Shortsword: 1d20+7 to hit; damage = 1d6+4 piercing.
Whip: 1d20+7 to hit (reach); damage = 1d4+4 slashing.

*Background*: Miss Enna’s Finishing School for Girls (custom)

skills: Performance, Persuasion
tools: Cooking tools, Musical instrument
feature: Etiquette (custom: whatever the situation, among any humanoids, if there is a right thing to do in terms of behavior and social niceties, you know it and do it naturally, with the slight implication of condescension for those who do not.)
equipment (as Nobility)
*Fighter abilities*:

Fighting style: Archery (+2 to hit with ranged weapons)
Second Wind: bonus action to regain 1d10+level hp, 1/rest.
Action Surge: take additional action (and bonus action), 1/long rest
Extra Attack: attack 2x with Attack action
*Archetype: Samurai*:
* Fighting Spirit: bonus action gives 5 temp hp and advantage until the end of the current turn. 3 uses/long rest.

*Sorcerer abilities*:
* Spellcasting (save DC 12, attack mod +5):

Cantrips (4): Frostbite, Mold Earth*, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand*
Level 1 spells (2; 2 spell slots/long rest): Shield*, Expeditious Retreat*
(* themed for ice/cold)

Proficiency bonus doubled when interacting with dragons
Draconic resilience:
+1 hp/level in Sorc
AC 13+DEX when not wearing armour (*rime of frost)

*Feat abilities*:

HUMAN: Sharpshooter (no range mods; ignore most cover; may take -5 for +10 damage)
LEVEL 4: ASI Dexterity

*Race abilities*:
* Variant human (ability bonus, skill, feat, all included above)

*Skills*:
*+7 (dex) Acrobatics
+5 (wis) Animal Handling*
+0 (int) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
+2 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
*+5 (wis) Insight*
+2 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+2 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
+2 (wis) Perception
*+5 (cha) Performance
+5 (cha) Persuasion*
+0 (int) Religion
+4 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+7 (dex) Stealth*
+2 (wis) Survival

*Characteristics*:
_Personality_: Miss Imogen has never understood remorse. She regrets nothing she has done, even when it might seem cruel or evil to an outsider. She operates by a strict code of honour that she does not explain.
_Ideal_: Beauty and perfection interlock. Though she is not a mathematician, she understands how a perfect curve (of an arrow in flight, or the small of a woman’s back) can offer an understanding of the transcendent.
_Bond_: Miss Imogen’s deepest connection is to the Zhentarim, of course, and to her Uncle, who is also her handler in the network.
_Flaw_: Miss Imogen often blends comfortably in groups, but to those who know her there is a sense that none of it is sincere, that everything is a pose. They are not wrong.

*Equipment*:
Leather armour, longbow, 20 arrows
Shortsword, whip
Light crossbow with 20 bolts
Explorer’s pack
Fine clothes
2 x Travellers' clothes
Signet ring
Scroll of pedigree (certificate of completion, with honours, signed by Miss Enna)
Child's doll given to her by a Chultan girl (IC620)
Purse, with 19gp


----------



## Fradak (Aug 29, 2017)

Chrysagon was still a young boy when he enrolled in the war. His recklessness was his strength as much as his flaw. Galvanized by the Tempus priests, he was always volunteer for the most dangerous expeditions.  One day, as his company passed through the Forest of Mir in Tethyr, they encountered a necromancer. Chrysagon barely survived but the company was annihilated and joined the army of the dead. There, Chrysagon met a priest of Kelemvor who took him under his wing.

[sblock=This is his story]*1467 Mir Forest, Thetyr*

*"Caw."* Laying on the ground, the first thing Chrysagon felt was the horrid smell of decay. *"Caw."* He opened an eye and discovered a wide red sky. *"This sunset was truly beautiful"*, he thought. * "Caw."* He focused on that sound, something black was moving in his field of view. *"Caw."* A crow. He was snatching flesh from an opened wound in his left shoulder. Chrysagon didn't feel any pain, at first. Then it came, a scorching pain. A memory flash stroke his mind at this very moment. It was a sword, a magic one. His leather vest was a weak protection against it.

*"Caw."* Another crow landed to feed on the dying young man. He tried to move his legs. No response. Nothing from the right arm neither, when he tried to drive away the crows. Barely conscious, he had no idea of his physical state. The effort to raise and check his wounds was terrible, but he had to know. To know if everything was lost or maybe he will survive this day. He turned his head to find his arm rammed into a beheaded chest. This vision of horror gave him enough strength to pull it out, discovering his red bloody hand, but still with five fingers on it. The happiness of not being crippled erased all the suffering he was enduring. Searching for his legs he didn't understand immediately at what he was looking at. It had no sense. Then he realized that he was buried under a pile of entangled corpses in some impossible positions. Chrysagon tried to remove himself from this blood bath pulling out by arm force. His two legs appeared. Relief. He tried to stand up. Immediately, the searing pain made him want to scream, but he gritted his teeth and fell on his back, out of the pile. He stayed too much time under the dead bodies and his legs refused to move anymore.

Time passed. How much? He could not tell. When he woke up, the sun was rising. It is at those moments of profound despair that you start being poetic, everything seems delightful. Is it death? Chrysagon was ready to welcome it. It was a beautiful day to die. He closed his eyes, In peace... But something pulled him out of this dreaming state. It was a man, looting his boots. The man was not a soldier. But a scavenger. Those guys wait the end of combat to steal from the bodies anything valuable. The lowest thing a man could do. The body snatcher ignored that Chrysagon was alive. He took the first weapon his hand could grab and swung it. Dealing with the boots, the scavenger didn't see the metallic spiked ball coming for his head. He rolled on the ground, holding what was left of his jaw and looking everywhere in a desperate attempt to find a way to prevent the blood from flowing out of his veins. Chrysagon was standing up, ignoring the dying man. He was already staring at the others in a posture of defiance, silently. There were three of them. They didn't see what happened, too busy finishing off helpless soldiers. They looked at each other then back at Chrysagon, evaluating the risk. They could read on his face the determination of an already dead man. His calm was disturbing. An unknown warrior, armed with a heavy flail, one of them already down, in one blow. Too risky. They fled, letting their friend bleed to death. But only to come back in force later, thought the boy.

The adrenaline ceased quickly his effect. Chrysagon knelled, this weapon was so heavy. Looking around him, he could realize the extent of the loss. He was in this clearing, In the midst of what was his companions, for a day. He was the only survivor. Alone, with the crows. The images flashed back, replacing his own sight. They didn't see it coming. An ambush. It started with an arrow rain. Then spears. Many fell. In the center of the shields circle, the captain yelled to hold the line. Then, we saw them. Not dead nor living. They stepped out of the tree line. Led by this red dressed woman on horseback. She pointed a finger at us. Chrysagon felt his heart stop for a moment. The man at his right collapsed with a silent scream on his face. And then they charged. The crash was terrible. Behind his massive shield, Chrysagon held the line. Using both his arms to sustain the pressure. The more we killed and the more they came. Looking around he could see this woman. She was alone, without any protection. He found a breach and run at her whit only the energy of despair. She was alone for a reason, because she didn't need anybody. A gesture of her hand and a blackened sword appeared from nowhere, hurling at him. The thick steeled shield was not strong enough to stop that blade. The vision stopped.

His company was counting two hundred men. He could barely see thirty of them, stacked there. Where were the others? Then this man showed up. An old guy, wearing a grey robe. Preparing his flail, the boy asked, * "Who goes there? Death took me already today, I'm not afraid of you, wizard."*

*"I have long walked by your side, boy. Today is not your day, be at peace. Death has is count. Now, let me do my duty. But if you insist... there is always time for another last-minute..."*

Chrysagon stayed there, staring at this man dragging corpses. He was not here to steal anything. But to take care of the dead. Chrysagon could not resist and helped him in his task. It took the day to dig the shared tomb. The warriors were cleaned, embalmed and oiled. Then laid down on a bed of swords for the glory of Tempus. By nightfall, the ritual was completed. Knelled in front of the stone tablet topping the tomb, the man and Chrysagon prayed.

*"Lord of Battles, welcome these souls in your realm, The Warrior's Rest. They lived up to your name and they died in your name. They deserve to stand at your side."*

The man raised. * "Come, my son. Walk with me. A long journey awaits us."*

And Chrysagon followed the man. He recognized the skeletal balance on his robe. the man was a cleric of Kelemvor, the Judge. They walked in silence for a while. But Chrysagon could not hold it any longer.

*"Father, I have some questions."*
* "Ask, and you shall receive."*
* "I don't understand why death took my brothers and let me live. It is cruel. Some of them deserved it more than me. ."*
* "Death isn’t cruel, merely terribly, terribly good at his job."*
* "But they were good men. They did everything the war priests commanded."*
* "Goodness is about what you do. Not who you pray to."*
* "But we deserved to win this battle. It is not right."*
* "There is no such a thing as Right or Wrong. Just places to stand."*
* "But she raised the dead, Father. Isn't that wrong? The clerics told us they will protect us. I don't want to believe in Tempus and his priests anymore."*
* "Belief is one of the most powerful forces in the multiverse. It may not be able to move mountains, exactly. But it can create someone who can."*

Chrysagon remained silent for a while after this last sentence, meditating. But one question was burning in his mind.
* "Can you tell me when I'm going to die?"*
* "If people knew when they are going to die, I think they probably couldn't live at all. Just live your life as it comes., my son"*
* "But, how much time do I..."*
* "Time is a drug. Too much of it kills you."*
* "But..."*
* "Don't you ever stop asking questions?"*

At that very moment, they arrived on the top of a hill. Chrysagon looked at the horizon, thinking at the Father's words. It was a beautiful day to live.

[/sblock]Chrysagon followed the priest to the major center of Kelemvorite worship, the Tower of Skulls in Ormath, an abbey built as a ziggurat whose walls are carved with a stone facing in the shape of staring human skulls. There, he joined the ranks of the cult of Death. When the High Lord Doom decided to send some help to the investigation team in charge of the Death Curse, Chrysagon volunteer to go. What happened then, remains to be written.


*Chrysagon of Mir, Iron Brother of the Eternal Order*
_Male Aasimar Paladin Level 4, Loyal Neutral_

*Armor Class.* 18 (chain mail 16, shield +2)
*Hit Points.* 36 (4d10+8)
*Speed.* 30 ft.
*Initiative.* -1
--------------------
*STR* 16 (+3), * DEX* 8 (-1), * CON* 14 (+2), * INT* 10(+0), * WIS* 10 (+0), * CHA* 18 (+4)
--------------------
*Saving Throws.* Wis +2, Cha +6
*Resistance.* Nectrotic and radiant damage
*Skills.* Athletics +5, Medicine +2, History +2, Religion +2
*Senses.* Darkvision 60 ft, Passive Perception 10
*Languages. * Common, Dwarvish, Draconic, Celestial
*Background.* Acolyte

*Actions*
--------------------
*Flail.* _Melee_ : +5 (1d8+5 bludgeoning ; versatile)
*Javelin.* _Range_: +5 (1d6+ 5 piercing 30/120 ft)

*Spells*
--------------------
*Spellcasting ability* Charisma* Spell Save DC* 14; *Spell Attack Bonus* +6

- Cantrip: _Light_
- Level 1: [][][] _Divine Favor, Command, Purify Food and Drink, Bless, Protection vs Evil/good, Sanctuary_

*Features and Traits*
--------------------
*Celestial Resistance.* You have resistance to necrotic damage and radiant damage.
*Healing Hands.* +4 HP as an action.  1/long rest.
*Light Bearer.* You know the light cantrip.
*Divine Sense.* Detect celestial, fiend, or undead within 60 feet. 4/Long rest.
*Lay on Hands.* 20 HP, as an action.
*Divine Smite.* 2d8/slot
*Divine Health.* Immune to disease.
*Sacred Oath.* Oath of Devotion.
*Sacred Weapon.* As an action, add Charisma modifier to Attack rolls. Bright light 20 ft radius, magical weapon. 1 min.
*Turn the Unholy.* As an action, Fiends and Undead in sight (30 feet) wisdom saving throw or turned for 1 min or until it takes damage.
*Dueling.* +2 dmg 1 handed
*Shelter of the Faithful.*

*Equipment*
---------------------
Flail, javelin (5), dagger chain mail, shield, holy symbol/reliquary, backpack, blanket, candle (10), tinderbox, alms box, blocks of incense (2), censer, robes, rations/1 day (2), waterskin, holy symbol/amulet, clothes/common, pouch, robes, prayer book, sticks of incense (5)
*Coins* 61 gp, 5 sp * Equipment weight *104 lb

*Carrying Capacity* 240 lb







[sblock=Chyrsagon Chronicles]
*Kyhton 21, Year of the Warrior Princess - Port Nyanzaru, Chult*

High Lord Doom Indraeyan,

As Instructed, I have placed myself at the service of the Gauntlet to add our expertise in this matter. Those Knights are brave and valiant brothers in arm, they welcomed me as one of their own. I received the order to join an investigation team leaving for Chult. It seems that the source of this Evil is buried somewhere in these tangled jungles. The assembled team is made up of the convergence of very diverse interests. I like to think that unity makes strength, however I suppose in this case, what unite us is more the old saying "The enemy of my enemy is my friend". Only time will tell. I didn't have the opportunity to learn more about them but it seems to me that some fine elements are gathered on this vessel. I am confident that, together, we will find a way to eradicate this Curse.

I pray for you, My High Lord Doom, and may The Judge enlightens me along the path.

Chrysagon of Mir, your faithful Iron Brother.​
Post Scriptum: I'm pleased to inform you that a monk of the Order of the Long Death is taking part of this expedition.
*
Kyhton 22, Year of the Warrior Princess - Port Nyanzaru, Chult*

High Lord Doom Indraeyan,

My steps have led me to the Weave of Life, a rug and tapestry shop owned by a certain Klevin Van'Sharen. The merchant asked us to intervene in one of his cases. It seems that some sort of ancient amulet could be connected with the Curse. Unfortunately, we missed the opportunity to seize it, for now. 

We have made contact with Alistair Bol of the Gauntlet. Strange disappearances were reported in Port Nyanzaru, they seem connected with the "Call of Death". Our suspicions were confirmed when we found them, in the Old City. You were right, My Lord, the dead are walking in Chult. 

But more importantly, a name has surfaced: The Soulmonger. The thirst of this necromantic artifact for souls is almost quenched and our time is being counted. The source of this evil seems to hide deep into the jungle, it will be our next big step.I'm confident that our Alliance will soon bring the results you are expecting.

We are facing a great threat, my Lord. I hope I'll be up to this task.

I pray for you, My High Lord Doom, and may The Judge enlighten me along the path.


Chrysagon of Mir, your faithful Iron Brother.

*Kyhton 28, Year of the Warrior Princess - Camp Righteous, Chult*

High Lord Doom Indraeyan,

Like lost souls, we followed the Shoshenstar river as it was the Styx itself, leading us to our doom. Unnamed perils awaited our little company on the path to Camp Righteous but thanks to Kelemvor's protection, we finally attained our first step. We expected the Gauntlet outpost to be a corner of heaven in this endless green hell, but our hopes were dashed at the sight of the first undead abomination. Civilization seems definitely unable to expand in this jungle and it's hard to escape the conclusion that Chult is the deadliest place on all Faerune. 

The Soulmonger remains hidden, deeply buried in one of those strange ruins. Is it beneath the city of Mezro? The old capital once ruled by the seven immortal Barae, famed for having spent five hundred years hidden from the world by magical means. Or on the petrified Heart of Ubtao, floating over the Aldani Basin. Or in the ruins of the ancient city Orolunga, where it is said that the guardian Saja N’baza can answer any questions. Or maybe in the hand of Ras Nsi and his Undead army. 

The future, always so clear to me, has become like a black road at night. But I trust the Great Guide for I live by faith, not by sight. 

I pray for you, My High Lord Doom, and may The Judge enlighten me along the path.


Chrysagon of Mir, your faithful Iron Brother.
 *Flamerule 1, Year of the Warrior Princess - Camp Vengeance, Chult*

High Lord Doom Indraeyan,

Unfortunately, the Soulmonger was not the sole evil artefact present on this peninsula. Our path led us to Artus Cimber and his cursed ring. Its corrupting power created dissension among our little group, playing us off on each other. The influence of the ring was a fierce adversary but we finally overcame this obstacle, together. I hope the wounds are fully healed, time will tell. 

Drifting on this infested river, we leaved what was once called Camp Righteous, exhausted physically and mentally. Only to find a falter company trying to survive infections and other monkey fevers. By Kelemvor's grace, we found Perne Salhana, Alistair Boll's squire. Returning to civilization was already in our mind but our happiness was short-lived as Commander Breakbone asked for our help.

Alistair Bol's mission was a dead end, my Lord. The Soulmonger is still far beyond our reach but exploring lost ruins, if nothing else, could only bring us closer. 
Doubt ends where Faith begins.

I pray for you, My High Lord Doom, and may The Judge enlighten me along the path.



Chrysagon of Mir, your faithful Iron Brother.

[/sblock]


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 30, 2017)

*The Nameless*

Backstory:
[sblock]The Nameless has truly never known a name.  His mother died in child birth while in the care of a secretive monastery of monks called the Order of the Long Death.  

This order follows, rather than worships, Jergal "Scribe of the Dead".  Their entire purpose is the study of death as a means of understanding life.  Their monasteries welcome the diseased and dying so that they might watch and record their deaths.  Often providing needed release to those in their care who seek it.

He was raised in there with the express intent of becoming one of them.  But he showed exceptional talent and was chosen for a special purpose of his own.  Rather than staying in the monastery he would venture out among the city, and often other cities to search out death and record it for the order.  He was exceptionally skilled at his job and was eventually called upon to join the Harpers as an infiltration specialist.  This mission just screamed his "name".[/sblock]

Description:
[sblock][/sblock]

Basic Stats:
[sblock]Race: Human(Variant)
Background: Urban Bounty Hunter
Class: Monk lv 4
Alignment: Neutral

Vitals:
  HP: 9/9
  AC: 15 (10 + 3 Dex + 2 Wis)
  Initiative: +3
  Speed: 30 ft.
  Passive Perc: 14

Abilities: (Bonus){Save(Bonus)}; Prof(Bonus)
Str:  10(+0){*(2)}
Dex: 16(+3){*(5)}; Acrobatics, Stealth(+5)
Con: 12(+1)
Int: 8(-1); Religion(+1)
Wis: 14(+2); Insight, Medicine, Perception(+4)
Cha: 14(+2); Deception, Persuasion(+4)

Proficiencies:
Languages: Common, Elven
Armor: None
Weapons: Simple + Short Swords
Tools:  Thieves tools, Shawm, Dice

Attacks:  (Weapon: to-hit, damage(type), Additional information
  Unarmed: +5, 1d4+3(B)
  Quarterstaff: +5, 1d6+3(B), Versatile(1d8)
  Sickle: +5, `1d4+3(S), Light
  Dart: +5, 1d4+3(P), Finesse, Thrown(20/60)[/sblock]

Equipment:
[sblock]Coins: (GP: 10, SP: 9, CP: 6)
Quarterstaff
Short Sword
Shortbow (60 arrows]
Sickle
Darts(10)
Simple Clothes
Healer's Kit
Pouch:
  Ball Bearings
Backpack:
  Bedroll
  Mess Kit
  Tinderbox
  Torches (10)
  Trail Rations (10 days)
  Waterskin
  Shawm
  Hempen Rope(50 ft.)
  Ink Pen(2), Ink (1 oz)
  Case: Map or Scroll
    Parchment (10 sheets)[/sblock]

Race/Class/Other:
Human: (Variant)
  Abil: Dex +1, Cha +1
  Skills: 1 bonus (Medicine)
  Feat: 1 bonus(Skilled: Acrobatics, Perception, Religion)
  Size: Medium
  Speed: 30 ft.
Urban Bounty Hunter:
  Prof: Deception, Persuasion, Thieve's Tools, Dice
  Feature: Ear to the Ground 
Monk:  HD (1d8)
  Prof: Armor(none), Weap(Simple, Shortswords). Tools (Shawm)
  Saves: Str, Dex
  Skills: 2(Insight, Stealth)
  Unarmored Defense: AC=(10+Dex+Wis)
  Martial Arts:
    *Use dex instead of str for melee attack/damage rolls with monk weapons.
    *May roll D4 rather than normal weapon dmg. (Increases)
    *On using attack action with monk weap or UA strike, may use BA to make 1 UA Strike Ki
   Unarmored Movement: +10ft
   KI: (4 uses/Short rest)
      Ki Save DC:  12(8+Prof+Wis)
      Flurry of Blows: (1 Ki pt.)BA to make 2 bonus unarmed attacks after attack action.
      Patient Defense:  (1 Ki pt.)  BA to use Dodge action.
      Step on the Wind:  (1 Ki pt.)  BA to use Disengage or Dash action.  Jump distance doubled for turn. (Long: 10' Standing/20' Running, High: 3' Standing/6' Runnin
   4: Feat(Healer):  
     1; Stabilize action heals 1 HP.
     2; Action: Restore 1d6+4+HD to creature(Target may only benefit 1/rest.)
   Slow fall: Reaction to reduce falling damage by 5 times monk level.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 9, 2018)

Since I can't edit Dellrak's character sheet, here it is.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 28, 2019)

*Mr-rrr-aul (Dew)*, son of Rawrgrym (Tree-leaper), grandson of Miar-rkuh (Rainbringer), ex-chieftain of Rainbow Snake clan
*Myrral* for humanoids - meaning Dew
*Tabaxi lore bard 7*



Spoiler: Obsessions, Quirks, Trinkets



Obsession; Quirk: 1D8 = [2] = 2; 1D10 = [8] = 8
Trinket: 1D100 = [89] = 89 <-- vial of dragon blood

TABAXI OBSESSIONS
d8 My curiosity is currently fixed on ...
1 A god or planar entity
2 A monster
--> 3 A lost civilization  <--
4 A wizard's secrets
5 A mundane item
6 A magic item
1 A location
8 A legend or tale

TABAXI QUIRKS
d10 Quirk
1 You miss your tropical home and complain endlessly about the freezing, weather, even in summer.
2 You never wear the same outfit twice, unless you absolutely must.
3 You have a minor phobia of water and hate getting wet.
4 Your tail always betrays your inner thoughts.
5 You purr loudly when you are happy.
6 You keep a small ball of yarn in your hand, which you constantly fidget with.
7 You are always in debt, since you spend your gold on lavish parties and gifts for friends.
--> 8 When talking about something you're obsessed with, you speak quickly and never pause and others can't understand you.
9 You are a font of random trivia from the lore and stories you have discovered.
10 You can't help but pocket interesting objects you come across.

Birthplace: 1D100 = [63] = 63 - midwife home
Family: 1D100 = [7] = 7 - Guardian
Outlander: 1D6 = [2] = 2
Life Events: 1D100 = [79] = 79 - Adventure
Adventure: 1D100 = [88] = 88 - discovered treasure
Tragedy: 1D12 = [10] = 10 - For a reason you were never told, you were exiled from your community. You then either wandered in the wilderness for a time or promptly found a new place to live.



STR 10 (2pts)
DEX 16 (7pts +2 racial)
CON 14 (5pts +1 Resilient)
INT 10 (2pts)
WIS 10 (2pts)
CHA 16 (9pts +1 racial)




Spoiler: IMAGE








FEATS
Resilient (+1 CON, save proficiency)

Alignment: Chaotic Good
Size: Medium
Type (Subtype): Humanoid (Tabaxi)
Proficiency: +3
Init: +4 (+3 dex +1 Jack of all trades)
Senses: Darkvision (60 ft.)
Passive Perception: 17
Languages: Common, Tabaxi, Chult

DEFENSES
AC: 14 (+1 armor, +3 Dex)
HP: 58 = 10 (8 +2 Con) + 6 x (6 +2)
Saves: Str +1, Dex* +4, Con* +4, Int +1, Wis +2, Cha* +5

OFFENSE
Speed: 30ft
Melee:
Mace: +3 / 1d6+0 (B)
Claws: +3 / 1d4+0 (S)
Dagger: +6 / 1d4+3 (P, 20/60)
Whip: +6 / 1d4+3 (S, reach)

Ranged:
Dagger: +6 / 1d4+3 (P, 20/60)
Dart: +6 / 1d4+3 (P, 20/60)
Net  Special, thrown (range 5/15)

ATTRIBUTES
Str 10 (+0), Dex 16 (+3), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 16 (+3)

SKILLS:
2 background: Athletics, Survival
2 tabaxi: Perception, Stealth
3 bard: Arcana, Initimidation, Performance
3 college of lore: History, Investigation, Sleight of Hand

Three instruments: Singing, Drums, Xsilophone

Tribesman
Skill Proficiencies: Athletics, Survival
Tool Proficiencies: Herbalism
Languages: Chult
Equipment: See equipment



*Skill**Attrib**Mod**Prof**Total*AcrobaticsDEX+3+1+4Animal HandlingWIS+0+1+1ArcanaINT+0+3+3AthleticsSTR+0+3+3DeceptionCHA+3+1+4HistoryINT+0+3+3InsightWIS+0+1+1IntimidationCHA+3+3+6InvestigationINT+0+3+3MedicineWIS+0+1+1NatureINT+0+1+1Perception*WIS+0+6+6PerformanceCHA+3+3+6PersuasionCHA+3+1+4ReligionINT+0+1+1Sleight of HandDEX+3+3+6Stealth*DEX+3+6+9SurvivalWIS+0+3+3



Spoiler: FEATURES



*Tabaxi*
Darkvision: Can see in dim light within 60' as if it were bright light, and in darkness as if it was dim light normally apply.
Feline Agility: double your speed TENT, recovers when standing still for 1 round
Cat's Claws: climb speed 20'; slash attack 1d4+Str

Languages: Common, Tabaxi


*Bard*
Spells known: 3 cantrips, 8 spells
0    1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9
3    4    3    3    1    0    0    0    0    0

Spell save DC: 8 + 3 +3 = 14
Bonus action inspiration: 1d8 CHA/short or long rest
Jack of all trades: +prof/2 to ability checks that don't include proficiency
Song of rest: HD +1d6 on short rest

LORE BARD
Expertise: choose two proficiencies, gain double prof bonus
gain 3 proficiencies
Cutting words: reaction to expend BI subtract from attack, ability check or damage (doesn't work if cannot hear or cannot be charmed)
Additional Magic Secrets: fireball, aura of vitality
Countercharm: as an action, give al within 30' advantage on saves vs fright/charm TENT

0: Mage Hand, Minor Illusion, Vicious Mockery
1: Charm Person, Cure Wounds, Detect Magic, Dissonant Whispers, Faerie fire
2: Phantasmal Force, Suggestion
3: Bestow Curse, Dispel Magic, Fireball*, Aura of Vitality* Enemies Abound
4: Greater Invisibility
* gained through additional magic secrets



Trait: I’m always picking things up, absently fiddling with them, and sometimes accidentally breaking them.
Ideal: Life is like the seasons, in constant change and we must change with it.
Bond: I suffer awful visions of a coming disaster and will do anything to prevent it.
Flaw: There’s no room for caution in a life lived to the fullest.




Spoiler: EQUIPMENT



Tribesman:
A hunting trap
a totemic token marking your loyalty to the tribe and your tribal totem
a set of traveler's clothes
a pouch containing 10 gp

Bard:
Mace (Simple weapon)
Entertainers pack (Includes a backpack, a bedroll, 2 costumes, 5 candles, 5 days o f rations, a waterskin, and a disguise kit.)
An instrument (xsilophone)
Leather armor
Dagger


Backpack            0 gp     2 lbs
Rations x5            0 gp    10lbs
Candles x5            0 gp    -
Waterskin            0 gp     5 lbs
Bedroll                0 gp     7 lbs
Kit, disguise        0 gp     3 lbs
Kit, herbalism        5 gp     3 lbs
Kit, healer’s        5 gp     3 lbs
Mace                0 gp     4 lbs
Net x2                 2 gp     6 lbs
Whip                2 gp     3 lbs
-------------------
14 gp

Total Weight: 46 lbs





Spoiler: Tabaxi clawed net



DC 12 to get free, 1d4 damage for fail, 10/20 range





Spoiler: Net Trap



Low level, dangerous, restrain
2d6 damage, 10x10 feet area, Perc DC 15 to notice, Str DC 12 (fail does 1d4 damage)

Trigger. A trip wire strung acr oss a ha llway is rigged
to a la r ge net. If the trip wire is b roke n , t he n e t fa lls o n
int r uders. A n iron be ll is a ls o rigg ed to t he trip wire . It
rin gs whe n the tra p acti vates, alerting nearby g u a rds.
Effect. A n et cover in g a 10-foot-by-10-fo o t a rea cen te
r e d o n the t rip w ire fal ls to the fl oor as a bell rings.
Any c r eature fully with in t hi s a r e a must s ucceed on a
DC 15 Dex te rity savin g throw o r be r estra ine d . A c reature
ca n use its actio n to make a D C 10 S tren g th c h eck
to try to fr ee itself or a n other c reature in the n e t. D ealing
5 s lashin g dam age to t h e n e t (AC 10, 2 0 hp) a lso
frees a c r e ature witho ut h a rmi ng the c r eature .
Countermeasures. A s uccessful D C 15 Wis dom ( P e rception)
c h eck r eveals the trip wire and the n e t. A s uccessful
DC 15 D exte rity c h eck using thieves' tools di sa
bles the tri p w ire w itho ut cau s ing the n e t to drop or the
b e ll to ring; failin g the c h eck cau ses the t rap to activate






Spoiler: Description and History



Myrral was pegged as a wildling from birth, he was on his feet within months, he ran wildly around and even as a cub, he followed warriors, tried to sneak into shamans hut and tried listen at chieftains lodge. His gradfather, chieftain at that time was forgiving. Myrral was punished, but it never stuck. At one expedition when he was entering his teens - punitive one - dragonborn tribe got too close and took slaves from close by tribe of tabaxi - he managed to follow the expeditions. Unfortunately for him, he planned to ran forward and find a place he could observe the events so once the warriors slowed down and started serious deployment he went forward. He got caught by a guard and the carefully planned ambush was dissolved in rushed attack. His grandfather managed to get Myrral and several of the slaves out. But at the cost of several warriors lives and griveous wound to old cats leg. While they managed to do enough damage to dragonmen to be safe for the moment, the boy finally got what he deserved for his rashness.

Punishing regiment of despicable jobs, more degrading, filthy or hard the better, were supposed to teach the boy humility and wisdom. In the months that followed, he saw his grandfather defeated in ritual combat for the chieftain, he was constantly dirty, stinky, shunned or ordered about and then...then the nightmares started. At first, he would wake up panting or with a scream or growl, but he couldn't remember anything. Everyone just assumed it was from the punishment or maybe guilt. But despite talks with the shaman, with parents, with what friends he had remaining the nightmares got worse. He started remembering the darkness. Then the cold. He had visions of comfortable cat suddenly enveloped in the dark and cold. Warm, fed cat on a tree being swept down by black stick. Tabaxi sitting around the fire blown away by a bolt of cold, fire extinguished, the fur rimed with frost (which he didn't even recognize and put in perspective only by talking with the shaman). There was a creature, not tabaxi, no fur, pink skin, flat teeth...that was being smothered by a cold, dark vines. And this time, there was a hint of the tree involved.

Myrral started learning from the shaman. He was protected from evil, put to sleep with drugs and went onto spiritual travels in shamans hut. At one point, tabaxi started dying from minor wounds or sicknesses, from infections that rarely killed before...Finally, the shaman accepted that the malady couldn't be resolved by his powers and read the bones. His reading said that The Lord of Cats is sending Myrral to the world, learning about it, meeting new people and trying to find out the source of his nightmares. Only hint they had of anything was that last dream about the tree choking someone not of cat people. Thus, Myrral quickly packed his meager equipment and rushed out only to be stopped by the old shaman. 'Once again, you're rushing out, young one. Consider first, run later.' But Myrral had enough of the miserable life in the village, guilt hitting him every time he saw old Miar-rkuh hobbling through the village. He went out toward the only assassin vine known in their territory. Now a young man, no longer a boy, trained intensively in shamanistic tradition of his people and powerful in Tree Song, he went out hoping against hope to save that strange creature and maybe save himself in the eyes of the gods.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 26, 2019)

*Tabaxi Culture*

Tabaxi live peacefully and in tune with the nature around them. They are natural ambush predators, just like their cat cousins. They are curious, intelligent and playful. Their society differs in many ways from human communities. For one, the cubs are raised communally, the fathers/brothers/other male relatives are discouraged from making to close of a bond to the children. The reason, traditionally given, is that they need to bond like a warriors and live and die as one and not take familial ties into consideration. All warriors are males. The female that decides to be a warrior forgoes her right to mate as long as she fights. She also needs to go through the rite of manhood to become a warrior. If, while on the warpath, she gives in to natural urges during her mating cycle, she must remain a mother in the village. Or give up her cub and leave the tribe. The idea again being, no one is supposed to fight along with the family member. This situation is very rare since the cycle comes only twice a year and no warrior would force himself upon another.

The mating is highly formalized. The marital pairs exist, but are uncommon. The duty of each warrior is to breed. The duty of each female is to breed. The breeding rights are the reward for good performance and need the approval of both the female in question and The Great Mother that takes care of the genealogies. The females duty is to make the tribe stronger through the generations and except for occasional love pairing, the mating contract is a reward and enjoyable time without obligations for both partners. The males fight for the attention of females, the females initiate the contract. If the contract is accepted by The Great Mother, the pair moves into one of the huts for the following week. Both are excused from normal duties during that time.

In the case of the raids between two villages, if the attackers win (hopefully without killing), the evening ends with festivities and the winners get to enjoy the defeated tribes women. This is part of life of the hunter/warriors, the exchange of blood is necessary in the long run and the females are never forced - the threat of being exiled or forbidden from making future mating contracts enough to prevent even the vilest of warriors from forcing itself on anyone. Each warrior wears his own accomplishments and genealogy and Mothers of the tribe keep taboo matings away. Each person carries its own personal quipu describing his birth time, parents, characteristics, lists any mating contracts in shorthand (knot?) form and any noteable accomplishments. The warriors with rich quipus are sought out for the mating contracts. Similarly, females with good quipus can afford to choose their mates with more offers than unproven, incapable or young ones.

The cubs usually resemble local great cats, in Chult these are yellow and spotted great cats known as jaguars. But occasionally, for no descirnible reason, the cub is born with stripes or ear tufts or blunt claws and short muzzle. These are known to the shamans as great cats from other continents and from other tribes (tigers, lynxes and cheetahs), but no one can say why the cub is born that way.

Tabaxi society is fairly egalitarian, but with well defined roles. The tribe is ruled by a triumvirate consisting of The Chieftain, The Shaman and The Great Mother. Each person knows its place and the rules and traditions maintain the order and peace among the people. The village is simple with smaller number of buildings than would be common in the human village. Main reason for this is the communal living. The idea of personal space is foreign to the cats and sleeping in a big pile of warm bodies is the best feature of a good den. Sleeping cold and alone is torture.

There are several notable buildings. In the center of the village are two small huts facing the biggest one. These are Chieftains Lodge and Shamans Hut facing The Nursery. The Nursery has a door facing the open space toward two leaders huts and another leading to walled backyard in which females can work and cubs can play without bothering the hunters or being bothered by them. Spread around this center can be two (at least) or more big huts, sleeping space for warriors and maidens (sleeping separately), smaller huts for mated pairs, empty (usually) mating huts and one or two storage and sickness huts.

Tabaxi are hunters and gatherers. While they can eat vegetables, they prefer meat. Keeping cattle is known to them, but never used. Combination of the dangerous jungle and sheer boredom of looking after docile beasts means that even if tried, the herd would be dispersed and hunted down in a season.

*The Chieftain*
The chieftain is selected through trial of combat. Most of the time, it is ritual combat, dangerous, deadly even, but with the shaman present, usually not fatal. The most often exception is when the chieftain from another tribe comes and challenges the chieftain - that fight is usually initiated because the leader is too strong for his own warriors, but leads the tribe down the bad path. This information can come from the females, from the shamans, even the warriors of the tribe can come to another chieftain and request the hearing. The contacted chieftain can decide to bring that to The Great Lodge or to challenge. If he wins, he puts one of his own warriors as the chieftain and that must be defended at the next Great Lodge.

The Chieftain is always male, he leads the warriors and hunters of the tribe. He is in charge of the warfare, raids and defense of the village and of providing food. He is the judge among the warriors.
The chieftain is the warrior (commonly fighter/champion or ranger, with occasional rogue or barbarian). Once a year, in the week just following the rain season, chieftains gather in The Great Lodge where they fight, deliberate about current situation, initiate new members, teach the younger ones how to control their Song and in general have good time. Each chieftain upon becoming one goes through physical changes initiated at the meeting of the chieftains. The exact method is secret, but in following months, the chieftain grows stronger (although he loses some agility with greater mass), bigger. His fur becomes spotless golden and he grows the mane. The changes are called the Song, sometimes Ragesong or Life Blaze. Whatever the name, the life of the chieftain is emotinally powerful, physically impressive and...short. It seems that fires that drive them and give them the power also spend their life at a faster rate. It is rare to see the chieftain older than 50 years or that has been a chief for more than 15 years.
Chieftains choose The Tribe Father, Chief of chiefs, one to rule on the disputes between the tribes. Only rarely is this power needed since females and shamans keep the peace among the tribes. But
game terms: gain bite attack, gain strength instead of dex ratial bonus, lose climbing speed, gain rage power as the totem barbarian, cannot be a PC

*The Shaman*
The shaman is a spiritual leader and lore master of the community. The Shaman can be male or female, indeed, he is considered to be both in the tribe. His duties include briding the tribal quipu, maintaining their legends, writing new legends and keeping their religion pure. Treesinger, as the shaman is called, is commonly cleric (nature, life, death or grave), occasionally bard (lore or rarely valor) or druid (land, sheperd). Treesinger is NEVER born in the tribe. Once apprenticed to the shaman in the tribe, he becomes initiate when he is ready and goes to another tribe to learn their history before the old shaman dies. Shamans chose their apprentices from the cubs, once the male becomes a warrior or female becomes The Mother for the first time it is too late to become a shaman. Male shaman needs to become accepted female and spends one month helping in the nursery and going through the secret initiation rituals. Female shaman needs to pass the Rite of Manhood, same as female warriors.

The shamans gather at the Shamans Grove in the middle of the dry season. There, older ones ask for ready initiates, occasional death by accident, sickness or other reasons are cause for double duty for the shaman born in the tribe. He takes one of the initiates and teaches him the history of the tribe. This is helped by quipu and The Great Mother and The Chieftain of the tribe that lost the shaman. The lore is rarely lost. Shamans don't have one of their number as supreme authority, but the elder shamans get more respect and their word carries more weight in the decision of the gathering. Occasionally, an old shaman chooses to remain in The Grove, leaving the initiate as the new shaman of the tribe. The Grove contains The Great Tapestry of the tribes - quipu maintained by all the shamans and in particular Hierophant of the Grove.

*The Great Mother*
The Great Mother is the leader of the females of the tribe. She is commonly a cleric (life, nature, solidarity, occasional trickery), bard (lore, valor), druid (dream, moon, sheperd), rarely a monk or rogue. When called for, she adjudicates any conflicts among the females.
Females of the tribe live in a commune in the middle of the village. They live with the cubs in a great communal space with only Great Mother being accorded any modicum of privacy. All Mothers have the same responibilities, caring for the young, crafting things the tribe needs and advancing the tribe. The Great Mother is chosen on the position for life by general voting. Popularity and vanity contests are held in check by the duration of the mandate. Having a popular female full of promises, but without responsibility or with too much pride may mean bad blood between females and the hunters if cubs or mating contracts become matter of power plays rather than tribe advancement. As a female, shaman has a vote in the proceedings. The Great Mother is the keeper of the mating contracts and has a power to ban any proposed contract.

Great Mothers convene one week or so before the rains start. At the Mothers Nest, they make trade agreements for the next season, ask for supplies they lack for the next rain season and exchange of female cubs as needed to keep the tribes healthy. They choose among their number Mother Supreme, The Tribe Mother. Similar to The Tribe Father, this is mostly ceremonial role.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 31, 2019)

*Grrol & Brapp (Young Tabaxi Hunters)*
Medium humanoid (tabaxi), chaotic good

*Armor Class* 14 (Leather Armor)
*Hit Points* 33 (6d8 + 1)
*Speed* 30 ft., climb 20 ft.

*STR* 12 (+1), *DEX* 17 (+3), *CON* 13 (+1), *INT* 11 (+0), *WIS* 12 (+1), *CHA* 13 (+1)

*Skills* Athletics +3, Perception +3, Stealth +5, Survival +4
*Senses* Darkvision 60 ft., Passive Perception 13
*Languages* Tabaxi, Chultan
*Challenge* 1 (200 XP)

*Feline Agility.* When the tabaxi moves on its turn in combat, it can double its speed until the end of the turn. Once it uses this ability, the tabaxi can’t use it again until it moves 0 feet on one of its turns.

*Actions
Multiattack.* The tabaxi makes two attacks with its claws, its shortsword, or its shortbow.
*Claws.* Melee Weapon Attack: +3 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 3 (1d4+1) slashing damage.
*Shortsword.* Melee Weapon Attack: +5 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 6 (1d6 + 3) slashing damage.
*Shortbow.* Ranged Weapon Attack: +5 to hit, range 80/320 ft., one target. Hit: 6 (1d6 +3) piercing damage.

*Backstory:* Grrol (Rockmoss) and Brapp (Climbing Vines) have been fast friends since childhood. They are not littermates, but it's hard to tell. They've been friends with Mrryal nearly as long. They come from a very isolated tabaxi village in the jungles of Chult and did not bother to learn the Common trade tongue of outsiders.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 31, 2019)

*Qawasha *
Medium Humanoid (Human), Neutral Good

*Armor Class* 11 (16 with barkskin)
*Hit Points* 45
*Hit Dice* 7 @ 1d8+2
*Speed* 30 ft.

STR 10 (+0) DEX 12 (+1) CON 14 (+2) INT 12 (+1) WIS 17 (+3) CHA 11 (+0)

*Saving Throws* INT +4, WIS +6
*Skills* Medicine +6, Nature +4, Perception +6, Survival +7
*Senses* Passive Perception 16
*Languages* Common, Chultan, and Druidic

*Actions
Multiattack.* Qawasha makes two Elemental Burst attacks or two Quarterstaff Attacks.

*Elemental Burst*. Melee or Ranged Spell Attack: +6 to hit, reach 5 ft. or range 120 ft., one target. Hit: 14 (2d10 + 3) fire or lightning damage.

*Quarterstaff* (shillelagh). Melee Weapon Attack: +6 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit:  7 (1d8 + 3) magical bludgeoning damage.

*Spellcasting.* Qawasha casts one of the following spells, using wisdom as the spellcasting ability (spell save DC 14):

At-Will: druidcraft, shillelagh, speak with animals

2/day each: animal messenger, barkskin, entangle, healing word, longstrider

1/day each: daylight, plant growth

*Bonus Actions
Wild Shape*. 3/day: Qawasha can magically assume the shape of an ape or a crocodile.

He can stay in beast shape for 3 hours before reverting to his normal form (or as a bonus action earlier, or if he falls unconscious, drops to 0 hit points, or dies).

*Description*
Qawasha is a Chultan Druid and member of the Emerald Enclave. He would like nothing more than to rid the Chultan jungle of its undead menace. As he travels through the jungle, Qawasha calls out the names of unusual flora and fauna around him. The druid also has a knack for camping in places where chwingas dwell, and he has experience dealing with the elemental spirits. Qawasha is 6-foot, 2-inches tall and 180 pounds. He usually travels with his vegepygmy companion, Kupalue (Weed).

**  *  *

Kupalue (Weed)* Expert (level 5)
Medium Plant, Neutral Good

*Armor Class* 14 (natural armour)
*Hit Points* 27 
*Hit Dice* 6 @ 1d6 + 1)
*Speed* 30 ft.

STR 7 (-2) DEX 16 (+3) CON 12 (+1) INT 8 (-1) WIS 11 (+0) CHA 9 (-1)

*Saving Throws* DEX +6
*Skills* Acrobatics +6, Nature +3, Perception +3, Sleight of Hand +9, Stealth +9
*Damage Resistances* Lightning, Piercing
*Senses* Darkvision 60 ft., Passive Perception 13
*Languages* Understands Common and Chultan but can only speak Vegepygmy

*Helpful.* Weed can take the Help action as a bonus action.

*Tools. *Weed has thieves’ tools and a musical instrument (a reed whistle).

*Cunning Action*. On Weed’s turn in combat, it can take the Dash, Disengage, or Hide action as a bonus action.

*Expertise.* Weed's proficiency bonus is doubled for sleight-of-hand and stealth checks (shown)

*Plant Camouflage.* Weed has advantage on Dexterity (Stealth) checks it makes in any terrain with ample obscuring plant life.

*Regeneration*. Weed regains 3 hit points at the start of its turn. If it takes cold, fire, or necrotic damage, this trait doesn’t function at the start of its next turn. Weed dies only if it starts its turn with 0 hit points and doesn’t regenerate.

*Actions
Claws.* Melee Weapon Attack: +6 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 6 (1d6 + 3) slashing damage.

*Sling.* Ranged Weapon Attack: +6 to hit, range 30/120 ft., one target. Hit: 5 (1d4 + 3) bludgeoning damage.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 1, 2019)

*Kasqa* (Chultan Tribal Warrior)
Medium humanoid (human), neutral good
*
Armor Class* 13 (Hide Armor)
*Hit Points* 17 (3d8 + 4)
*Speed* 30 ft.

*STR *14 (+2)  *DEX* 13 (+1)  *CON* 13 (+1)  *INT* 8 (-1)  *WIS* 12 (+1)  *CHA* 9 (-1)

*Skills* Athletics +4, Survival +3
*Senses* Passive Perception 11
*Languages* Chultan, a bit of Common
*Challenge* 1/4 (50 XP)

*Pack Tactics.* Kasqa has advantage on an attack roll against a creature if at least one of his allies is within 5 feet of the creature and the ally isn't incapacitated.

*Actions
Spear.* Melee or Ranged Weapon Attack: +4 to hit, reach 5 ft. or range 20/60 ft., one target. Hit: 5 (1d6 + 2) piercing damage, or 6 (1d8 + 2) piercing damage if used with two hands to make a melee attack.

*Description*
Kasqa is a warrior from a tribe deep in the Chultan jungle. He worked as a scout in Camp Vengeance and agreed to accompany the Sticks on their mission. He is relatively newly married to Tarri, a Cartographer working for the Order of the Gauntlet.

**   *   **


*Hup'lo *(Chultan Tribal Warrior)
Medium humanoid (human), neutral

*Armor* Class 13 (Hide Armor)
*Hit Points* 16 (3d8 + 3)
*Speed* 30 ft.

*STR *13 (+1)  *DEX *12 (+1)  *CON *13 (+1)  *INT *8 (-1)  *WIS *10 (+0)  *CHA *8 (-1)

*Skills* Athletics +3, Perception +2, Survival +4
*Senses* Passive Perception 12
*Languages* Chultan
*Challenge* 1/4 (50 XP)

*Pack Tactics.* Hup'lo has advantage on an attack roll against a creature if at least one of his allies is within 5 feet of the creature and the ally isn't incapacitated.

*Actions
Longspear.* Melee Weapon Attack: +3 to hit, reach 10 ft, one target. Hit: 5 (1d10 + 1) piercing damage.
*Sling.* Ranged Weapon Attack: +2 to hit, range 30/120 ft., one target. Hit: 2 (1d4) bludgeoning damage.

*Description*
Hup'lo is an old warrior from a tribe deep in the Chultan jungle. He worked as a scout in Camp Vengeance and agreed to accompany the Sticks on their mission.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 19, 2019)

*Ukee the Flying Monkey*
Small beast, unaligned

*Armor Class* 12
*Hit Points* 3 (1d6)
*Speed* 20 ft., climb 20 ft., fly 30 ft.

*STR *8 (-1)  *DEX *14 (+2)  *CON*  11 (+0)  *INT* 5 (-3)  *WIS* 12 (+1)  *CHA* 6 (-2)

*Skills* Perception +3
*Senses* Passive Perception 13
*Languages* --
*Challenge* 0 (10 XP)

*Pack Tactics.* The flying monkey has advantage on an attack roll against a creature if at least one of the monkey’s allies is within 5 feet of the creature and the ally isn’t incapacitated.

*Actions
Bite.* Melee Weapon Attack: +1 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 1 (1d4 – 1) piercing damage.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 2, 2019)

Qawasha mini sheet:



Spoiler: minisheet



*AC: *11 (16 With Barkskin), *Hit Points* 27 (5d8 + 5)
*Speed* 30 ft.
*STR* 10 (+0) *DEX* 12 (+1) *CON* 13 (+1) *INT* 12 (+1) *WIS* 15 (+2) *CHA* 11 (+0)
*Skills* Medicine +4, Nature +3, Perception +4 (passive 14), Survival +4

*Magic: DC 12, to hit +4.
Slots:* 4/4, 2/3
*Cantrips*: druidcraft, produce flame, shillelagh
*Spells: *Level 1 entangle, longstrider, speak with animals, thunderwave, Level 2: animal messenger, barkskin

*Attack:* +2 to hit (staff), 1d6/1d8 dmg. Shillelagh: +4 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg [/minisheet]


----------



## Prickly Pear (Mar 8, 2021)

Here is Chrysagon's character sheet at level 5.


----------



## MetaVoid (Jun 22, 2021)

*Ussal Wym, Malison(yuan-ti) Artificer (Armorer)*
*Class and Level*: Artificer (Armorer) 7
*Background*: Faction Agent
*Race*: Yuan-ti Malison
*Alignment*: Neutral
*Stats*
*Str*: 11 (+0) (3 points)
*Dex*: 10 (+0) (2 points)
*Con*: 16 (+3) (9 points +1 racial)
*Int*: 18 (+4) (9 points +2 racial +1 feat)
*Wis*: 12 (+2) (4 points)
*Cha*:  0 (-1) (0 points)

*HP*: 59 (8+3) + 6x(5+3)
*Initiative*: +0
*AC*: 20 (17 armor, +2 shield +1 infusion)

*Saves*
*Str*: +0+2
*Dex*: +0+2
*Con**:+6+2
*Int**:+7+2
*Wis*: +1+2
*Cha*: -1+2


*Attacks*
Gauntlets +8 / 1d8+5 force
with green-flame blade
+8 / 1d8+5 (force) +1d8 (fire) + 1d8+4 (fire) on another target

Light hammer: +3 / 1d6 (bludgeon)
Light crossbow: +3 / 1d8 (pierce)

*Skills*

*Skill**Attrib**Mod**Prof**Total*AcrobaticsDEX+0+0+0Animal HandlingWIS+1+0+1ArcanaINT+4+0+4AthleticsSTR+0+0+0DeceptionCHA-1+0-1History*INT+4+3+7Insight*WIS+1+3+4IntimidationCHA-1+0-1Investigation*INT+4+3+7MedicineWIS+1+0+1NatureINT+4+0+4Perception*WIS+1+3+4PerformanceCHA-1+0-1PersuasionCHA-1+0-1ReligionINT+4+0+4Sleight of HandDEX+0+0+0StealthDEX+0+0+0SurvivalWIS+1+0+1




Spoiler



Background]


Spoiler: Faction Agent (Harper)



Insight, Investigation
Harper badge
15gp

*Background Feature: *
Safe Haven
As a faction agent, you have access to a secret network of supporters and operatives who can provide assistance on your adventures. You know a set of secret signs and passwords you can use to identify such operatives, who can provide you with access to a hidden safe house, free room and board, or assistance in finding information. These agents never risk their lives for you or risk revealing their true identities.



*Personality Traits*
 - Nothing gets my attention faster than the idea of lost knowledge and mysteries.

*Ideal*
 - Don't judge a person by their appearance; Look at me, after all.

*Bond*
 - I will do anything to protect the temple where I served.

*Flaws*
 - I'll do anything to feel like I fit in, doesn't matter what, doesn't matter with who.
 - Once I pick a goal, I become obsessed with it to the detriment of everything else in my life.

Trinket: A small bar of orichalcum, a metal only mentioned in ancient literature.

*Proficiencies*
Skills
History, Perception, Arcana, Investigation, Medicine, Nature, Sleight of Hand



*Starting equipment*
You start with the following equipment, in addition to the equipment granted by your background:
any two simple weapons (dagger, light hammer)
a light crossbow and 20 bolts
Scale mail

thieves’ tools
a dungeoneer’s pack

Languages
Racial: Common, Abyssal, Draconic
+4 (int): Celestial, Tabaxi, Primordial, Undercommon
+2 (background): Elven, Dwarven


Feats


Spoiler: Telekinetic



Telekinetic
You learn to move things with your mind, granting you the following benefits:

Increase your Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma score by 1, to a maximum of 20.
You learn the Mage Hand cantrip.
You can cast it without verbal or somatic components, and you can make the spectral hand invisible. If you already know this spell, its range increases by 30 feet when you cast it. Its spellcasting ability is the ability increased by this feat.

As a bonus action, you can try to telekinetically shove one creature you can see within 30 feet of you. When you do so, the target must succeed on a Strength saving throw (DC 8 + your proficiency bonus + the ability modifier of the score increased by this feat) or be moved 5 feet toward or away from you. A creature can willingly fail this save.



*Features
Race: Malison*
-> +2 Int, +1 Con
-> Darkvision - 60ft
-> Resistances - Magic
-> Immunity to poison
-> Poison Spray
-> Animal Friendship (snakes only)
-> Suggestion (1/day)

*Class: Artificer*
Magical Tinkering (4 items)
 - light coin x2
 - coal piece: smell of the forge
 - small metal plate that says "if you can, put me in my armor"

Ritual Casting
Infuse Item
Armorer (heavy armor proficiency and smith's tools)
The Right Tool for the job (alchemist
Armorer Feature (Arcane Armor, Guardian, Extra Attack)
Tool Expertise (double proficiency)


Spoiler: Flash of Genius



When you or another creature you can see within 30 feet of you makes an ability check or a saving throw, you can use your reaction to add your Intelligence modifier to the roll.
You can use this feature a number of times equal to your Intelligence modifier (minimum of once). You regain all expended uses when you finish a long rest.





Spoiler: Guardian armor



You design your armor to be in the front line of conflict. It has the following features:
*Thunder Gauntlets*: Each of the armor's gauntlets counts as a simple melee weapon while you aren't holding anything in it, and it deals 1d8 thunder damage on a hit. A creature hit by the gauntlet has disadvantage on attack rolls against targets other than you until the start of your next turn, as the armor magically emits a distracting pulse when the creature attacks someone else.
*Defensive Field*: 3/day As a bonus action, you can gain temporary hit points equal to your level in this class, replacing any temporary hit points you already have. You lose these temporary hit points if you doff the armor. You can use this bonus action a number of times equal to your proficiency bonus, and you regain all expended uses when you finish a long rest.





Spoiler: Infusions known: 6



Homunculus (tiny flying couatl)
Enhanced Defense (shield) (+1 AC)
Enhanced Weapon (+1 to hit and damage)

@6th
Resistant Armor (attunement) - used if needed
Replicate Magic Item (Bag of Holding) - used if needed



Infused Items: 3 (usually homunculus, Enhanced Armor, and Enhanced Weapon)

*Prepared Spells (7 = lvl/2 + INT) Save DC 15*
Cantrips: Green-Flame Blade, Mage Hand**, Thorn Whip
1: Absorb Elements, Cure Wounds, Faerie Fire, Tasha's Caustic Brew, Magic Missile*, Thunderwave*
2: Enlarge/Reduce, Heat Metal, Invisibility, Mirror Image*, Shatter*

* Armorer bonus
** Feat

Slots 4/2



Spoiler: Equipment



Splint mail    200 gp     60 lbs
Shield         10 gp     6 lbs
Jade         100 gp     -
Book         25 gp     5 lbs
2-person tent      2 gp    20 lbs
Sling          0 gp     -
Dagger          0 gp     1 lb.
Light Hammer      0 gp     2 lbs
Healing potion     50 gp    0.5 lb.
Silk Rope     10 gp     -
Sealing Wax      5 sp     -
Thieves’ tools
Smith's tools
Ring of Obo'Laka



Spoiler: Dungeoneer's Pack 12 gp, 44.5 lbs



a backpack,
a crowbar,
10 pitons,
1 torch,
a tinderbox,
10 days of rations,
a waterskin.
The pack also has 50 feet of silk rope strapped to the side of it.


Total Coin: 83 gp 55 sp 100 cp


Total Weight: 96.5 + 44.5 = 141 lbs



Spoiler: Backstory



Ussal Wym was a half-blood. He is better than purebloods, sure, but he will never be anything more than a commander under some anathema or other god-blessed. And he wasn't satisfied with his lot. Stronger than most and with some magic potential of his own, he explored the secrets of the ancients. Learning magic was easy. He even managed to use it through the items, rather than through complex gestures which enabled him to wield his power in heavier armor than other magic initiates. While teachers weren't happy, he was hardly the only one. There were knights who used magic to supplement their strength. There were scouts who used magic. The alchemist, a healer in his military unit used magic to enhance, improve or simply replace his brews.

But Ussal...he dug deeper into the secrets. After looking into and discarding undeath as a way forward he found several alchemical rituals he could do to enhance himself. To purify his blood, to be more god-like. But he couldn't find anything permanent. Sure, he could transform into a higher caste, but it would be a temporary measure. He could maybe dominate one. Or soul-swap with one and take over that way. But it was all magic beyond his power. In time...maybe. But he lacked patience and he was better at building things than studying magic. Finally, he made a breakthrough. He could animate a metallic body, similar to a golem, but he could actually run it from inside. Spending several weeks of creating such a body, he used every single bit of lore he gathered through the years. And at one point, it worked! He could slither inside the armor made, his arms would become snakes, his head encased in the armors snake-like head, his tail strengthened...in all, he would become one of the leaders. He would be better than them even! In his head, the future was glorious. If he wasn't a pitiless snake, he maybe would consider the social disruption possible by having all lesser yuan-ti enhanced. But he was and he considered his personal power only.

At the next great ceremony, he slithered to his place encased in the armor of power. It took one look from the Masters of the pit and a priest leading the ceremony. Ussal found himself staring down a full-blooded snake-like leader and his anathema. While Masters screamed for his blood, the leader scrutinized him and analyzed the potential power and potential disruption if the armor was mass-produced. Only then did he order the guards "Seize him! Bring him to the altar!"
Fortunately for Ussal, the priests considered such sacrifice unworthy. One half-blooded would normally be a worthy sacrifice. But one without sense to know his place? One who dared to emulate his betters. No! He was pitted against anathema, the leader curious to see what the armor could do. He was defeated quickly, the monster too powerful. And his control of the armor was still incomplete. In the combat, he lost his weapon arm. Finally, more than half into Sseth or Mershaulk embrace, he was thrown into a lava pit nearby. Somehow, he survived the fall, and even he couldn't say what part was armor, what slowing effect of his telekinesis, how much his own strength and scraping against the stones while falling.

He fell on a rock just over the pit of lava, his tail ended up burning and he lost consciousness. When he awoke, he faced a winged snake, green and feathered, nearly his own length. Then the pain hit him and as he tried to stand up, he couldn't. Looking down at his body he couldn't help but wail in dismay. The tail was gone, almost to the point where his torso began. The torso was badly bruised and one arm ended in a stump. Hissing at the creature looking at him
"Why did you save me?! I failed! And now, look at me, how am I ever to be yuan-ti again?"
The creature waited for his despair and fury to pass, not saying a word, passing him water and food as was needed.
Ussal considered the winged serpent avatar of Sseth from his history lessons and discarded the idea. He wasn't particularly religious and Sseth would not help a ruin such as he was now. No, this creature was something rarely seen.

It took months for Ussal to recognize the fact that he was not alone with the creature but within a village of primitives who worshipped the snake god. But this snake-god was benevolent Jazirian. Open to change. Helpful even. And didn't take sacrifice to appease.

Slowly, he regained the use of his body, adapted to moving only on his arms, and talked at length with Tzincasxitl, his captor (although he preferred savior), a couatl in service of some remote land. After fruitless months of trying to show Ussal a better way of doing things he gave up and simply offered him the power. Power to be free from the yuan-ti culture and decide things for himself. While Ussal couldn't understand empathy or why would you do something that benefited another at your expense, he patiently explained that the dominant society of humanoids elsewhere in the world needed all kinds of agents. And agents in the field such as Tzincasxitl, had discretionary power to decide what is best at any given moment.

If you appear like you're following their rules, you get rewards. Those who appear benevolent, generous, and forgiving to the weak are liked more than those who took what they wanted as if it was their right. It took years of working together, dealing with lesser creatures of the jungle or ruined city until Ussal really noticed the difference. But it felt good that he could enter the village with only a call and without weapons without fear for his life. He could barter for the services and do things, repair things they couldn't.

As he built things for the villagers he came to realize something else.
He already knew how to be functional. Only, he needed some tools. Earlier, he resolved to use these strange creatures that would accept yuan-ti in their midst and the couatl that saved him. But

In the meantime, he located an abandoned forge, made it functional, and started building another armor. At first, it was just wood and vines. And he built the arm first. Then a mask, to hide his real nature. He built the legs, the ones he saw on pure-bloods and in these past years in lizardmen and kobolds. But he just couldn't wrap his mind around tottering on two sticks. Finally, he built full armor from scavenged metal. Scaled, long, powerful, proper body for one such as he. Strangely, even back to his true form, he noticed he didn't find it satisfying to bully and demean others anymore. Talking got better results. And besides, what matters how anybody looks. He would be less than pure blood in his remaining body. But he built himself a new one. And he will try to make it right.

But he wanted to be back with his people, sometimes for simple wistfulness, but at other times he longed for constant competition and hoped he might bring some change in at least this part of his race. He remains optimistic as ever.
Returning was both more and less painful than he hoped. While the leader, Sinister, accepted him back ignoring priests' protests about a heretic (after all, he survived and returned), he only got the lowest of military jobs, something barely worthy of pureblood. But that was fine with him. As long as he took care not to be seen without armor on and he had some freedom to free the occasional slave, he was content. As the Death Curse started and got stronger the sense of urgency among the priesthood grew. Their healing was weakening. And Ussal felt it in his mangled body, old wounds getting painful in short twinges and longer-lasting aches after waking.

When the alliance between the groups was struck, he volunteered to lead the yuan-ti part of it.



Spoiler: Image


----------



## Prickly Pear (Sep 23, 2021)

Here is Chrysagon's character sheet at level 6.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Here is QAWASHA as a 6th level PC.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 30, 2022)

For @JustinCase to play casually:

*As-Yet Unnamed Yuan-ti Broodguard*
Medium Monstrosity, Neutral

*Armor Class* 14 (natural armor)
*Hit Points* 45
*Hit Dice* 7 @ 1d8+2 ea
*Speed* 30 ft.

*STR 15 (+2) DEX 14 (+2) CON 14 (+2) INT 6 (-2) WIS 11 (+0) CHA 4 (-3)
Saving Throws* STR +4, DEX +4, WIS +2
*Skills* Perception +2
*Damage Immunities* Poison
*Condition Immunities* Charmed, Paralyzed, Poisoned
*Senses* Darkvision 60 ft., Passive Perception 12
*Languages* Abyssal, Common, Draconic

*Reckless.* At the start of its turn, the broodguard can gain advantage on all melee weapon attack rolls it makes during that turn, but attack rolls against it have advantage until the start of its next turn.

*Actions
Multiattack*. The broodguard makes one Bite attack and two Claw attacks.

*Bite*. Melee Weapon Attack: +4 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 6 (1d8 + 2) piercing damage.

*Claw*. Melee Weapon Attack: +4 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 5 (1d6 + 2) slashing damage.


----------



## gnarlygninja (Jul 1, 2022)

*Ghorrak *
Orc Fighter (Cavalier) 6

18 (+4)
10 (+0)
16 (+3)
10 (+0)
11 (+0)
 8  (-1)

*HP*:58 (currently 54, with -4 max hp) 3 temporary HP 
*AC:* 14 (chain shirt+ring of protection)   
Greatsword +7 2d6+4 (Currently at Disadvantage on account of poison)

*Adrenaline Rush.* You can take the dash action as a bonus action a number of times equal to your proficiency bonus (3), and regain all uses after a long rest. Whenever you use this trait, gain temporary HP equal to your proficiency bonus (3)
*Darkvision.* You can see in dim light as if it were bright light and darkness as if it were dim light within 60 feet.
*Powerful Build.* You count as one size larger when determining your carrying capacity and the weight you can push, drag, or lift. (Carrying capacity 540, push/drag/lift 1080)
*Relentless Endurance.* When you are reduced to 0 hp but not killed out right, you can drop to 1 hp instead. 1/long rest
*Fighting Style:* Interception. When a creature you can see hits a target, other than you, within 5 feet of you with an attack, you can use your reaction to reduce the damage by 1d10+3.  Must be wielding a shield or weapon to use this.
*Second Wind.* As a bonus action, regain 1d10+6 hp.  You must finish a long or short rest to use again
*Action Surge*. Once on your turn, you can take an additional action. 1/long or short rest.
*Cavalier*
-_Bonus Proficiency_. Gain proficiency in Insight
-_Born to the Saddle. _ Adv on saves to avoid falling off a mount, mount or dismount using only 5 ft of movement, and if you fall off your feet descending no more than 10 feet, land on your feet
-_Unwavering Mark_. When you hit a creature with a melee weapon attack, you can mark the creature until the end of your next turn. Ends early if you are incapacitated, die, or someone else marks the creature.  While within 5 feet of you, a marked creature has disadv on any attack roll that doesn't target you.  If a marked creature deals damage to anyone other than you, you may attack them as a bonus action on your turn.  This attack has adv and deals an additional 6 damage. You may make this special attack a number of times equal to your Str (4) mod and all uses return after a long rest.
*ASI:* Alert. +5 initiative, can't be surprised while you are conscious,  other creatures don't gain advantage on attack rolls against you as a result of being unseen by you.
*Extra Attack.* Attack twice instead of once when you take the Attack action on your turn.
*ASI:* Resilient, Wis. +1 Wisdom, proficient in Wisdom saves

light, medium, heavy armor, shields
simple, martial
none
Str +7, Con +6, Wis +3
Arcana +3, Athletics +7, Insight +3, Intimidation +2, Perception +3

Equipment: Greatsword, Ring of Protection, chain shirt (26/540 lbs)
Languages: Common, Orcish, Thayan, Gnoll


----------



## Hades#2 (Jul 1, 2022)

*Yassah*
Fighter 2/Rogue 4 (Swashbuckler)

Name: Yassah
Race: Yuan-ti Malison
Class: Fighter 2/Rogue 4
Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Height: 5’ 7”
Weight: 165 lbs
Scale coloring: Green

*Abilities*:
Str 10; Dex 18; Con 16; Int 12; Wis 8; Cha 13
HP: 54 (1d10/1d8 HD)
AC: 15

*Attacks*:
Scimitar +7, damage: 1d6+4 slashing
Club: +3, damage: 1d4 bludgeoning
Longbow +7, damage 1d8+4 piercing
Handaxe +3, damage 1d6 slashing
Sneak attack 2d6

*Racial abilities*:
Speed. 30 feet.
Darkvision. You can see in dim light within 60 feet of you as if it were bright light, and in darkness as if it were dim light. You discern colors in that darkness only as shades of gray.
Magic Resistance. You have advantage on saving throws against spells.
Poison Resilience. You have advantage on saving throws you make to avoid or end the poisoned condition on yourself. You also have resistance to poison damage.
Serpentine Spellcasting.
Poison spray cantrip.

Animal friendship an un-limited number of times with this trait, but you can target only snakes with it.

Starting at 3rd level, cast suggestion with this trait. Once you cast it, you can't do so again until you finish a long rest. You can also cast it using any spell slots you have of 2nd level or higher.
Charisma is your spell-casting ability for these spells when you cast them with this trait.

Special Ability: Wild shape into a Giant Constrictor Snake

*Proficiencies*:
Saves: Strength, Constitution
Str: 3, Dex: 4, Con: 6, Int: 1, Wis: -1, Cha: 1

*Skills*:
7 Acrobatics *
-1 Animal handling
1 Arcana
6 Athletics *
1 Deception
1 History
2 Insight *
1 Intimidation
1 Investigation
-1 Medicine
1 Nature
5 Perception *
1 Performance
1 Persuasion
1 Religion
4 Sleight of Hand
7 Stealth *
-1 Survival

Note: * indicates proficient skills

*Tools*: Thieves tools, Navigator’s tools, Vehicles (water)
Languages: Common, Draconic
Armour: All armor and shields
Weapons: Simple and martial weapons

Background: Pirate

Class abilities:

*Fighter*:
Fighting style: Two-Weapon Fighting. When you engage in two-weapon fighting, you can add your ability modifier to the damage of the second attack.

Second wind: Use a bonus action to regain hit points equal to 1d10 + your fighter level.

Action surge: Take 1 additional action once per short or long rest.

*Rogue*:
Sneak attack: Once per turn, you can deal an extra 1d6 damage to one creature you hit with an attack if you have advantage on the attack roll. The attack must use a finesse or a ranged weapon.

Expertise : Choose two of your skill proficiencies, or one of your skill proficiencies and your proficiency with thieves' tools. Your proficiency bonus is doubled for any ability check you make that uses either of the chosen proficiencies. Note: chose Athletics and Perception.

Thieves’ cant:

Cunning action: Use bonus action to Dash, Disengage, or Hide.

Roguish archetype: Swashbuckler

Fancy Footwork
When you choose this archetype at 3rd level, you learn how to land a strike and then slip away without reprisal. During your turn, if you make a melee attack against a creature, that creature can't make opportunity attacks against you for the rest of your turn.

Rakish Audacity
Starting at 3rd level, your confidence propels you into battle. You can give yourself a bonus to your initiative rolls equal to your Charisma modifier.

You also gain an additional way to use your Sneak Attack; you don't need advantage on the attack roll to use your Sneak Attack against a creature if you are within 5 feet of it, no other creatures are within 5 feet of you, and you don't have disadvantage on the attack roll. All the other rules for Sneak Attack still apply to you.

You don't need advantage on the attack roll if another enemy of the target is within 5 feet of it, that enemy isn't incapacitated, and you don't have disadvantage on the attack roll.

*Equipment*:
Explorer’s Pack: Includes a backpack, a bedroll, a mess kit, a tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days of rations, a waterskin, and 50 feet of hempen rope.
Club (Belaying pin)
Scimitar, shield,
50 feet of silk rope
Trinket: A black pirate flag adorned with a dragon's skull and crossbones
Leather armor
Longbow, and 20 arrows
2 Scimitars
2 Handaxes
10gp


Background:

Yassah has always been a disappointment to his family den. He was always weaker and less intelligent than his many brothers and sisters. As he grew, he tried and failed in several pursuits including mage training, clerical training, and military training. While still a young adult, his family forced his from their home. Yassah wandered until reluctantly joining the crew of a sailing vessel. The captain was a harsh taskmaster with great hatred for the young Yuan-ti. Nonetheless, Yassah worked hard and endured the treatment from the officers and other crew.

One day the ship was attacked and captured by pirates. The pirate captain, a grizzled Dwarf, offered to spare Yassah’s life if he accepted a position on his ship. Yassah looked at the motley group of pirates. Males and females of several races stood upon the deck. Yassah had always been taught that all except Yuan-ti were inferior. Yet, here was an opportunity to prove his worth. Perhaps this was a way to prove to his family and the others back home that he was not useless. Yassah accepted the offer.

During the next few years he worked and fought alongside the other pirates attacked ships, marauding towns along the coast, sometimes taking prisoners for ransom and other times just kill the other crews. Yassah learned many skills and felt at home among this bunch of cutthroats. He appreciated the honor shown amongst the officers and crew. Yassah dreamt of one day owing his own ship and plundering the seas.

Eventually he returned to the land and was recruited to travel with others of his kind on a secret mission of vital importance. Yassah, hiding out from the authorities, accepted and hid his disdain of his fellow Yuan-ti. He felt it best to bide his time among them until it was decided if they should live or die by his hand. The leader was someone named Ussal, a metal armor encased snake bodied halfblood. Yassah was uncertain how much of the armor contained a living being and how much was for show. In his travels he had heard of men encasing themselves in crude giant sized mechanisms. Was this a more advanced version or an abomination? Even his mannerisms were foreign compared to his own. Yassah had learned not to automatically look upon all other races as inferior. In his experience, some proved to be adept fighters and excellent crewmembers. Yet, this Ussal treated others almost as equals. He even treated the lowly broodguards better than they deserved. This Ussal needed to be watched closely. Thus far he had shown to be quite useful in a fight. Yassah had learned patience while traveling on the seas. He would wait until the mission was over before making a final decision about this Ussal.


----------

